#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Необуддийские, псевдобуддийские и околобуддийские секты

## Михаил Макушев

Наверное было, а может и нет

самая честная секта в мире.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0u-6B8Rm3Y

----------

Sforza (15.07.2009), Ассаджи (29.12.2015), Бо (15.07.2009), Буль (18.07.2009), Вова Л. (15.07.2009), Кумо (15.07.2009), Марица (18.07.2009), Мокроусов Вадим (19.05.2013), Поляков (15.07.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Школа пробуждённого Сергея Рубцова:
http://wake-up-now.ru/



> У нас очередной праздник!
> Вся Вселенная ликует!
> 25 июня 2009г.
> Пробудился человек - Сергей Пичугин.

----------


## Топпер

Вот ещё лучше Снежко Р.А.



> Снежко Роман Алексеевич (Мастер Нето) - 
> 
> - русский пробужденный (просветленный) гуру.
> - основатель школы медитации и пробуждения (академии сиддхов).
> 
> 
> Труды и открытия Мастера:
> 
> - первые в мире антиматериальные (абсолютные) законы которые кардинально меняют взгляд на такие современные науки, как психология, психиатрия, философия и делают их мертвыми науками.
> ...

----------

Nara (17.07.2009), Veronica (17.07.2009), Илия (19.07.2009), Читтадхаммо (22.07.2009)

----------


## Sforza

Роман Алексеевич,между прочим,очень подкупает своим примитивизмом.
Ну,а так боян,конечно. :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Роман Алексеевич,между прочим,очень подкупает своим примитивизмом.
> Ну,а так боян,конечно.


А он принял это за просветление. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sforza

> А он принял это за просветление.


Я сейчас не об этом.Я про пиар ход:общая картинка,история мастера,восторженные отзывы последователей.Как-то всё шаблонно,без выдумки как-то,без изюминки.

----------

Илия (19.07.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Я сейчас не об этом.Я про пиар ход:общая картинка,история мастера,восторженные отзывы последователей.Как-то всё шаблонно,без выдумки как-то,без изюминки.


Так в этом и есть изюминка: очень стандартно. И, самое интересное, что работает. (Это к вопросу о ролике в первом сообщении)

----------


## Бо

А где прайс листы? Просветление в кредит можно взять?

----------


## Топпер

> А где прайс листы? Просветление в кредит можно взять?


Только наличкой.



> Как заказать DVD-диски с лекциями и практическими ритритами
> Мастера йоги и медитации Снежко Р.А?
> 
> 
> Диски с видео Мастера бесценны, потому мы не торгуем ими.
> Мы дарим диски нашим меценатам и спонсорам 
> в благодарность за их благотворительные пожертвования (БП)
> на популяризацию уникальных открытий 
> (антиматериальных законов и методик) Мастера 
> ...

----------

Илия (19.07.2009)

----------


## Sforza

> Так в этом и есть изюминка: очень стандартно.



Я бы не назвал это изюминкой.





> И, самое интересное, что работает.


Работает. :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

Да уж...
Этот Снежко как-будьто с "Поколение"П"(В.Пелевин) списан, только в его случае "все в одном".  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob

Кошмар, даже и не знаешь как на такое реагировать, видимо таким людям как этот Снежко и пр. только и остаётся посочувствовать...

----------

Кауко (11.11.2013), Слава Эркин (18.07.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Кошмар, даже и не знаешь как на на такое реагировать, видимо таким людям как этот Снежко и пр. только и остаётся посочувствовать...


 ..И тем кто к нему пришёл за пробуждением. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bob (18.07.2009), Слава Эркин (18.07.2009), Читтадхаммо (22.07.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Это намного лучше! Наконец-то он пришёл  :Smilie: 
http://www.majtreya.info/



> *Сат Гуру Аватар Майтрея* родился 12 сентября 1939 г. в городе Владивостоке. В мирской жизни был профессиональным музыкантом. Благодаря своей специальности, как артист эстрады, объездил весь Советский Союз и познал полную бездуховность и безнравственность окружающего его общества, воспитанного на идеалах Павлика Морозова и великом пролетарском принципе "Грабь награбленное". Ложная ценность липовых коммунистических заклинаний заставила его начать поиск другого пути для познания Истины и смысла существования человека на Земле. В 33 года стал серьезно изучать практическую сторону йоги, различные школы натуропатии, восточные боевые искусства и всевозможные оккультные дисциплины, делая основной акцент на их морально-этической стороне, направленной на избавление всех живых существ от круговоротов сансары. Творческий поиск в этом направлении принёс свои плоды. 31 июля 1981 года (в день полного солнечного затмения) достиг просветления, познав смысл и предназначение своей жизни в этом мире, и принял саньясу, прервав официально все родственные, государственные и семейные взаимоотношения, для того чтобы пройти общекосмический цикл обучения через длительную цепь испытаний и проверок на крепость морально-этических устоев, ради того чтобы дать людям Свет Настоящего Знания

----------


## Топпер

> Это намного лучше! Наконец-то он пришёл 
> http://www.majtreya.info/


Конкурент, однако
Майтрея

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.07.2009), Вова Л. (18.07.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Конкурент, однако
> Майтрея


Как все-таки некоторые люди умеют не краснеть...

----------

Илия (19.07.2009), Кумо (19.07.2009), Слава Эркин (18.07.2009)

----------


## Бо

Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы никого не вешало.
http://www.creme.mk.ua/M_prb.htm
http://www.amasters.ru/maitreya.html
http://www.shareru.net/




> Господь Майтрейя является Вознесенным Владыкой. Вместе с Гаутамой Майтрейя последовал учениям Будды под сенью Саната Кумары. 
> 
>        Он занимает должность Космического Христа и Планетарного Будды, в Иерархии состоит под началом Господа Гаутамы, направляя служение Мировых Учителей. На благо и от имени эволюционирующего человечества он демонстрирует космическое сознание Христа во всех областях человеческой деятельности и его универсальность для всего космоса. 
> 
>        Он известен как Великий Посвятитель и был посвятителем Иисуса в его индивидуализации Христопламени, когда тот явился в своем финальном воплощении как Спаситель мира и пример Пути, Истины и Жизни для всех стремящихся на стезе личного Христобытия. Возлюбленный Майтрейя был ГОСПОДОМ Богом в Эдеме, Гуру близнецовых пламен. Долгожданный "Грядущий Будда" пришел вновь открыть свою Школу Таинств для содействия Сен-Жермену и Порции - близнецовым пламенам Седьмого луча и иерархам Водолея, - возвестив начало новой эпохи. 
> 
>        31 мая 1984 года он посвятил Сердце Внутренней Обители и все Ранчо Ройял Тетон Стезе и Учению Космического Христа, чтобы те, кто вышел из-под его опеки, избрав пути Змиев (падших ангелов, которые ввели в заблуждение Еву), могли вернуться, и чтобы дети Света, возродившись, последовали за Сыном Бога. Будучи покровителем близнецовых пламен, он является другом всем посвященным священного огня. Когда к нему взывают, он дает просветление Христа и силу Слова для прохождения посвящений под своим покровительством.

----------

Tiop (21.07.2009), Кумо (19.07.2009), Читтадхаммо (22.07.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Судя по количеству "Пробужденных" впору учередить ежегодный "Майтрея-фест" под девизом "Если не я, то КТО?"
 :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (18.07.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.07.2009), Володя Володя (19.05.2013), Илия (19.07.2009), Михаил Макушев (22.07.2009), Слава Эркин (18.07.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы никого не вешало.
> http://www.creme.mk.ua/M_prb.htm
> http://www.amasters.ru/maitreya.html
> http://www.shareru.net/





> Он занимает должность Космического Христа и Планетарного Будды, в Иерархии состоит под началом Господа Гаутамы, направляя служение Мировых Учителей. На благо и от имени эволюционирующего человечества он демонстрирует космическое сознание Христа во всех областях человеческой деятельности и его универсальность для всего космоса.


Чтож они такое употребляют...
Может должность зам.космического христа ещё свободна...

----------

Антончик (15.11.2013), Ассаджи (29.12.2015), Илия (19.07.2009), Кумо (19.07.2009), Слава Эркин (18.07.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Продолжая темы про секты

"ЦЕРКОВЬ ДОБРА И ЛЮБВИ".
Агрессивная секта. Члены ее считают, что Добро должно быть с кулаками. Боевики Церкви никого не уговаривают, а просто хватают на улицах и тащат к себе заниматься любовью и добротой. Более мирная разновидность этой секты - так называемые гормоны. Они подходят на улице к молодым людям и просто предлагают любовь, причем немедленно и бесплатно. Проповедуют свободу СПИДа и вензаболеваний.

СЕКТА "ЗАПОЙ СЕДЬМОГО ДНЯ".
Довольно многочисленная и влиятельная организация, поделена на Священные Тройки. На молитвы все приходят со своей закуской. Считают, что вытрезвители - порождение диавола. Кроме ментов боятся Высшего Цирроза.
В 90-е годы XX в. от секты отделилась группа наиболее ревностных адептов и образовала церковь "Запой Второго месяца" (другое название - "Белое Горячее братство").

"МУЖ И ЖЕНА".
Единая сатанистская секта. Делится на скалкопоклонников и тещененавистников. И те, и другие боятся Страшного Развода, на котором произойдет неправедный раздел Имущества. Молодым членам секты не разрешается пить, курить и смотреть телевизор по ночам.

"УГЛЕВОДОРОДИЧНЫЙ ЦЕНТР".
Обожествляют и обожают земные недра, их содержимое. Стремятся распространить газ и нефть по всему миру. Ждут Окончательного Падения Цен.

"ЦЕРКОВЬ НОВОГО РУССКОГО ХРИСТА".
Самая крутая и богатая, элитная секта, попасть в нее очень трудно. Члены секты считают себя типа всемогущими и встречаются в казино, барах, ресторанах и канарах. Основной постулат их веры - "Бог не фраер!".

"КОФЕСМОЛОКАНЕ".
Чай считают напитком диавола, растворимый кофе - ересью. Ответвления - потурецкисты, каппуччинисты, мокачино- и эспрессопоклонники. В молельном доме хранят священные зерна и сливки.

"ФАН-СЕКТА "СПАРТАКА".
До сих пор верят, что "Спартак" - чемпион и может играть на равных с лучшими европейскими командами. Учение было разоблачено католическим миссионером Элбером и телепроповедником Владимиром (Маслаченко). Секта агрессивная, ее члены регулярно дерутся с "иноверцами", представляющими другие футбольных конфессии.

"ТРАКТОРИСТЫ".
Молятся на председателя колхоза. Считают, что запчасти даются им свыше. Целые дни проводят на коленях перед трактором "Беларусь". Фильм "Трактористы" считают диавольским, не верят что он пырьевский. Трактор "Кировец" считают исчадием ада.

"СВИДЕТЕЛИ ИГА" (монголо-татароверы).
Ждут второго пришествия Чингис-хана.

----------

Aлександр Г. (11.08.2009), Бодо (10.11.2013), Иван Петров (22.03.2010)

----------


## Eugeny

Надо бы нормально тему создать такую же, и постоянно обновлять в первом посте список сект,например те же украинские Дорже Жамбо и белый лотос Скубаева

----------

Бодо (10.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Нечего им рекламу лишнюю делать.

----------

Вова Л. (20.05.2013), Фил (20.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Может уже было, но раз уж ребята пытаются размещать у нас рекламу - то, наверное, надо бы о них повторно упомянуть:




> *МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ПРОЕКТ ТИБЕТСКИЕ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЯ*
> Под духовным покровительством Его Преосвященства Сонама Джорфала Ринпоче 
> 
> Программа мероприятия:
> 
> 1-й день, Суббота:
> 9:00–10:00 — Для всех желающих! Преосвященство Сонам Джорфел Ринпоче, лекция о энергетическом строении человека: система чакр — каналов — ветров кармы, Алмазное совершенное тело — торсионное поле человека.
> 10:00–11:00 — Принятие Прибежища, медитация, чтение текста и начальное посвящение в традицию Дрикунг Алмазного Пути "Гуру йога".
> 11:00–12:30 — Основное обязательное Посвящение в Низших тантрах "Ваджрасаттва".
> ...


Подчёркнуто самое угарное - не надо быть семи дециметров во лбу, чтобы увидеть очевидное, но мало ли.

Надо бы наверное написать этому Сонама Джорфалу Ринпоче из Дрикунг Кагью - в курсе ли он, что его в качестве наживки используют (это ладно если только просто мошенники, но так они ещё и торсионные мошенники).

----------

Ittosai (10.11.2013), Kit (11.11.2013), Алик (11.11.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (10.11.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Ещё угарно расписание..посвящения с интервалом в один час.. Где-то раньше эта тема обсуждалась..вроде как ринпоче в курсе кто эти люди

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ещё угарно расписание..посвящения с интервалом в один час.. Где-то раньше эта тема обсуждалась..вроде как ринпоче в курсе кто эти люди


Тогда вдвойне печально, что он в курсе - если в курсе, то почему продолжат в таком же духе? Делать гешефт под видом дарования связи с Дхармой - это не очень хорошо, мягко говоря.

UPD: о как, оказывается, много уже было на форуме на эту тему

----------

Pedma Kalzang (11.11.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Тогда вдвойне печально, что он в курсе - если в курсе, то почему продолжат в таком же духе? Делать гешефт под видом дарования связи с Дхармой - это не очень хорошо, мягко говоря.
> 
> UPD: о как, оказывается, много уже было на форуме на эту тему


А в чём там гешефт? Человек проповедует Буддадхарму в небуддистском окружении. Он же не монастырь с оружием в руках штурмует.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вау. Слона-то я не приметил - Ринпоче-то выдал организатору всего этого и участнику форума *Евгению Лугову* сертификат о том, что тот является ДОКТОРОМ БУДДИЙСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ. Может - зря я так, действительно.



Также интересно посмотреть на имеющие место проблемы в отрасли распространения эффективных духовных практик

----------

Ittosai (11.11.2013), Кауко (11.11.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Мало того,народ который получил эти "посвящения" потом и сам их дальше раздаёт тоже за денежку)))

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.11.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> А на каком он языке пропагандирует Дхарму?  Прямо-таки на английском? Или на тибетском? Главное тут, как мне видится - интерпретация. Абсолютно неважно, на каком языке вещает человечек в костюме монаха и какие ритуалы производит - главное, как это интерпретирует переводчик в небуддийском окружении. А интерпретируется оно так:
> 
> 
> 
> Т.е. полный ассортимент уникальных колдовских услуг и технологий, приобретя которые у ринпоче - вы полностью решите все свои сансарические проблемы. Ведь Просветление - это просто мирское счастье, так ведь? Или не так?
> 
> А гешефт в том, что судя по прошлым темам - Ринпоче в курсе, что это торсионные мошенники, однако продолжает в том же духе - как тут не предположить, что имеет с этого какую-то выгоду.
> 
> Вообще, здраво предположив - я могу подумать, что если трактовать эту шизотерично-бизнес-обёртку как упайю, то можно подумать - покупая посвящение за большие деньги и в связи с этим старательно соблюдая инструкции практики, люди определённого склада могут получить таки результат и повернуться к Дхарме... Но что-то мне в это слабо верится.


Упайя - она такая. Ничего лучшего для обращения к Прибежищу некоторых групп мне не известно.

Парампара - требование индуизма. Личное наставничество обязательно далеко не во всех буддистских школах. Подлинность ("буддистскость") того или иного учения легко верифицируется четырьмя признаками Буддадхармы.

Кроме того, возможна "духовная парампара", то есть взаимодействие со знаниями из своих прошлых жизней.

Никакой проблемы ни в деятельности Лугова, ни в деятельности Светланы, ни в "тибетском посвящении низших тантр" я не вижу. А проблемы Евгения Дубровского в связи с этим = сугубо личные проблемы Евгения Дубровского и прочих "практикующих мастеров рэйки" из области "низших тантр" :Big Grin:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Упайя - она такая. Ничего лучшего для обращения к Прибежищу некоторых групп мне не известно.


Какая упайя - такие и "буддисты" в итоге. И наоборот.

----------


## Kit

А к ним только Сонама Джорфала Ринпоче приезжает или другие ламы из Дрикунг тоже бывают?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А к ним только Сонама Джорфала Ринпоче приезжает или другие ламы из Дрикунг тоже бывают?


Только Сонам Джорфал, судя по всему.

----------


## Кауко

> Какая упайя - такие и "буддисты" в итоге. И наоборот.


_
Вы считаете себя достаточно продвинутым практиком, способным вынести вердикт о причинах, состоянии и последствиях той или иной практики даже без общения с практикующими и тестирования их взглядов на "буддистскость"?..._

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> _
> Вы считаете себя достаточно продвинутым практиком, способным вынести вердикт о причинах, состоянии и последствиях той или иной практики даже без общения с практикующими и тестирования их взглядов на "буддистскость"?..._


Я этот "вердикт" как раз могу вынести вопреки тому, что не являюсь достаточно продвинутым практиком и.т.д и.т.п.
Во-первых - мой "вердикт" это не вердикт, а моё личное мнение, которое я могу высказывать, но не призываю его разделять.
А во-вторых - кажется, фраза "_Какая упайя - такие и "буддисты" в итоге. И наоборот_" только лишь подчёркивает сугубую индивидуальность средств (я же взял в кавычки не "упайю", а "буддистов"), но вообще давайте остановимся на том, что упайя - это методы, которые используются бодхисаттвой не ниже первого бхуми. У меня есть серьёзные сомнения, что лама Сонам Чжорпел является бодхисаттвой первого бхуми (которое, как известно, обретается запредельной щедростью).

А что, вы достаточно продвинутый практик, способный переубедить меня в том, что означеный лама вкупе с упомянутым "Международным проектом тибетские исследования" совершает благо, взимая деньги за посвящения, которые трактуются в таком обскурантивном духе, напополам с индуизмом, напополам с лженаукой? Хотите - я могу затереть все свои порочащие МПТИ сообщения, действительно - дух Дхармы веет где хочет, да?

----------

Alex (12.11.2013), Kit (12.11.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Я этот "вердикт" как раз могу вынести вопреки тому, что не являюсь достаточно продвинутым практиком и.т.д и.т.п.
> Во-первых - мой "вердикт" это не вердикт, а моё личное мнение, которое я могу высказывать, но не призываю его разделять.
> А во-вторых - кажется, фраза "_Какая упайя - такие и "буддисты" в итоге. И наоборот_" только лишь подчёркивает сугубую индивидуальность средств (я же взял в кавычки не "упайю", а "буддистов"), но вообще давайте остановимся на том, что упайя - это методы, которые используются бодхисаттвой не ниже первого бхуми. У меня есть серьёзные сомнения, что лама Сонам Чжорпел является бодхисаттвой первого бхуми (которое, как известно, обретается запредельной щедростью).
> 
> А что, вы достаточно продвинутый практик, способный переубедить меня в том, что означеный лама вкупе с упомянутым "Международным проектом тибетские исследования" совершает благо, взимая деньги за посвящения, которые трактуются в таком обскурантивном духе, напополам с индуизмом, напополам с лженаукой? Хотите - я могу затереть все свои порочащие МПТИ сообщения, действительно - дух Дхармы веет где хочет, да?


Вы использовали кавычки. В русском языке это означает как минимум переносное значение, то есть  в контексте Вашей фразы слово равнозначно слову "небуддисты".

И даже если они совершают ошибки - это всяко меньший проступок, чем религиозно насиловать дацан под дулом автомата.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вы использовали кавычки. В русском языке это означает как минимум переносное значение, то есть  в контексте Вашей фразы слово равнозначно слову "небуддисты".
> 
> И даже если они совершают ошибки - это всяко меньший проступок, чем религиозно насиловать дацан под дулом автомата.


Тема про дацан - в другом месте. Откуда, кстати, взялись дула автоматов? Оттудаже, откуда кровавые жертвоприношения и куклы вуду? Умерьте воображение, пожалуйста - и определитесь, вы с тезисом спорите или со мной?  :Wink:  Т.е. что вам больше не нравится - что космоэнергетов называют неббудистами или я. А то как-то не ясно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Откуда, кстати, взялись дула автоматов


- говорил я тебе, спили свою мушку, сынок! (С)

----------

Legba (16.11.2013), Дордже (16.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

псевдобуддийская секта Као Дай http://www.caodai.org/web/content.aspx?pageID=1

----------


## Андрей П.

Учение Ошо относится к сабжу? Если да, то почему?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Учение Ошо относится к сабжу? Если да, то почему?


Особо с ним не знаком но выборочно читал, у него вроде все завязано на Боге. А это не буддизм, сейчас объясню.
Все без исключения идолопоклоннические религии утверждают:
- только Бог является творцом всего
- все остальные существа неполноценные/нижестоящие по сравнению с Богом.
Бред

----------


## Кауко

> Тема про дацан - в другом месте. Откуда, кстати, взялись дула автоматов? Оттудаже, откуда кровавые жертвоприношения и куклы вуду? Умерьте воображение, пожалуйста - и определитесь, вы с тезисом спорите или со мной?  Т.е. что вам больше не нравится - что космоэнергетов называют неббудистами или я. А то как-то не ясно.


Вы лично не сделали мне в этой жизни ничего - ни плохого, ни хорошего.

Отрицание буддистскости космоэнергетических практик вряд ли является благим деянием.

----------


## Кауко

> Особо с ним не знаком но выборочно читал, у него вроде все завязано на Боге. А это не буддизм, сейчас объясню.
> Все без исключения идолопоклоннические религии утверждают:
> - только Бог является творцом всего
> - все остальные существа неполноценные/нижестоящие по сравнению с Богом.
> Бред


Негативное суждение о других религиях, помогающих благу других живых существ, не является благим деянием.

----------

Дордже (16.11.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Негативное суждение о других религиях, помогающих благу других живых существ, не является благим деянием.


Я лишь объясняю почему Ошо не буддист, потому что с точки зрения буддизма его воззрение -бред, значит он не буддист.
Но вообще любая религия не ведущая к нирване для меня лжерелигия от сансарских полупросветленных богов (либо Мара постарался сбить с пути в то время как существует Дхарма). И я ничего не утверждаю безаппеляционно, свои доводы а объяснил выше, по-моему доступно, или вы с чем-то конкретно не согласны?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Негативное суждение о других религиях, помогающих благу других живых существ, не является благим деянием.


Это большой вопрос, помогают ли другие религии благу живых существ. Особенно та их часть, которая содержит ложные воззрения.

----------

Kit (16.11.2013), Legba (16.11.2013), Pema Sonam (16.11.2013), Tong Po (16.11.2013), Вантус (16.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.11.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Я лишь объясняю почему Ошо не буддист, потому что с точки зрения буддизма его воззрение -бред, значит он не буддист.
> Но вообще любая религия не ведущая к нирване для меня лжерелигия от сансарских полупросветленных богов (либо Мара постарался сбить с пути в то время как существует Дхарма). И я ничего не утверждаю безаппеляционно, свои доводы а объяснил выше, по-моему доступно, или вы с чем-то конкретно не согласны?


Достоверным знанием о буддизме обладают лишь Будда, Дхарма и Сангха. 

Никто из участников дискуссии ни одним из перечисленных феноменов не является.

----------


## Нико

> Достоверным знанием о буддизме обладают лишь Будда, Дхарма и Сангха. 
> 
> Никто из участников дискуссии ни одним из перечисленных феноменов не является.


Тролльну, пожалуй. Вы точно это знаете?

----------

Tong Po (16.11.2013), Алексей Л (16.11.2013)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Учение Ошо относится к сабжу? Если да, то почему?


Скрестите Дзен с Кришнамурти получите Ошо. Бога в его учении не больше чем вегетарианцев в мясной лавке, хотя троль он конечно знатный был. ИМХО

Рекомендовал бы Ошо своим друзьям в качестве очистительных процедур перед встречей с Дхармой.

----------


## Вантус

> Негативное суждение о других религиях, помогающих благу других живых существ, не является благим деянием.


Это откуда вы вывели?

----------


## Дордже

> Это откуда вы вывели?


Это ЕСДЛ говорил

----------


## Вантус

> Это ЕСДЛ говорил


Ну-ка, дайте цытатку (ах да, ЕСДЛ для меня в этом вопросе ни разу не авторитет - он авторитет исключительно в разъяснении сутры и тантры, если что).

----------


## Дордже

> Это большой вопрос, помогают ли другие религии благу живых существ. Особенно та их часть, которая содержит ложные воззрения.


Имеются ввиду те религии, где культивируется нравственность. Да, они несут благо.

----------


## Нико

> Ну-ка, дайте цытатку (ах да, ЕСДЛ для меня в этом вопросе ни разу не авторитет - он авторитет исключительно в разъяснении сутры и тантры, если что).


Наверное, я сейчас оффтопну. Расшифровка одной очень древней лекции ЕСДЛ про лоджонг:

"И если мы способны взращивать в себе покой ума и духовные качества, то Чандракирти весьма поэтично пишет в одном из своих сочинений: «Если ты обладаешь двумя крыльями –крылом альтруистической устремленности и крылом постижения пустоты, то тогда ты можешь пересечь все пространство реальности, превзойти всё бытие и достичь другого берега полного просветления будды». (ЕСДЛ здесь смеётся).

И тибетцы себя с этим поздравляют. (ЕСДЛ смеётся).

----------


## Дордже

> Ну-ка, дайте цытатку (ах да, ЕСДЛ для меня в этом вопросе ни разу не авторитет - он авторитет исключительно в разъяснении сутры и тантры, если что).


Во время трансляции дело было. Он там еще приводил в пример женщину, которая поначалу была христианкой, затем буддисткой, а на смертном одре стала отрекаться от Будды

----------


## Вантус

> Во время трансляции дело было. Он там еще приводил в пример женщину, которая поначалу была христианкой, затем буддисткой, а на смертном одре стала отрекаться от Будды


Это не цитатка. Это просто какие-то ваши домыслы на тему сказанного Далай-ламой. Кстати, я его не смотрю и не читаю, за очень редким исключением, поэтому того, что там было сказано в оригинале, восстановить не смогу.

----------


## Дордже

> Это не цитатка. Это просто какие-то ваши домыслы на тему сказанного Далай-ламой. Кстати, я его не смотрю и не читаю, за очень редким исключением, поэтому того, что там было сказано в оригинале, восстановить не смогу.


ну раз не авторитет, то и цитата вам до лампочки) вы просто логически подумайте, что будет большим благом: критиковать воззрения и сеять в людях ненависть или сомнения или искать общие горизонты?

----------


## Нико

> Во время трансляции дело было. Он там еще приводил в пример женщину, которая поначалу была христианкой, затем буддисткой, а на смертном одре стала отрекаться от Будды


Не, не так всё было. Женщина та вначале была буддисткой, а потом ей и её детям (муж умер) стали помогать христианские миссионеры материально. И тогда она сказала ЕСДЛ: "В этой жизни я буду христианкой, но в следующей точно вернусь в буддизм!"

----------


## Дордже

> Не, не так всё было. Женщина та вначале была буддисткой, а потом ей и её детям (муж умер) стали помогать христианские миссионеры материально. И тогда она сказала ЕСДЛ: "В этой жизни я буду христианкой, но в следующей точно вернусь в буддизм!"


то другая была история, именно как она умерла в сомнеиях и о том как "лучше не менять свою веру" и не вербовать и искать общее

----------


## Нико

> то другая была история, именно как она умерла в сомнеиях и о том как "лучше не менять свою веру" и не вербовать и искать общее


Это ошибка переводчика, должно быть. ЕСДЛ только одну историю подобную постоянно рассказывает.

----------


## Tong Po

> ну раз не авторитет, то и цитата вам до лампочки) вы просто логически подумайте, что будет большим благом: критиковать воззрения и сеять в людях ненависть или сомнения или искать общие горизонты?



Благословенный Сам в сутрах чётко, ясно и недвусмысленно называет ложные взгляды - ложными. И разъясняет, что такое ложные взгляды. И безо всякой показушной политкорректности.

----------

Legba (16.11.2013), Алексей Л (17.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.11.2013), Ондрий (16.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.11.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Это не цитатка. Это просто какие-то ваши домыслы на тему сказанного Далай-ламой. Кстати, я его не смотрю и не читаю, за очень редким исключением, поэтому того, что там было сказано в оригинале, восстановить не смогу.


Очень интересно: к гелуг не относитесь, однако дискутируете с последователями гелуг и оспариваете наши воззрения.

С какой целью это делаете?

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> и искать общее


Даже в яде и лекарстве можно найти общее если захотеть. Вот только одно лечит, а другое калечит. В дерьме и в конфете много соединений углерода, это их объединяет  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (16.11.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Благословенный Сам в сутрах чётко, ясно и недвусмысленно называет ложные взгляды - ложными. И разъясняет, что такое ложные взгляды. И безо всякой показушной политкорректности.


Ага. Осталось только чётко, ясно и недвусмысленно осознать отличие ложных взглядов от истинных (при этом памятуя о всех 84 000 истинных формах Учения).

Что касается "показушной политкорректности", то есть чёткий перечень неблагих деяний речи. К которым относятся в том числе ругань, сеяние раздоров и тэ дэ.

----------


## Legba

> Очень интересно: к гелуг не относитесь, однако дискутируете с последователями гелуг и оспариваете наши воззрения.


У Вас довольно странное представление о диспуте. Вы хотите дискутировать только с теми,
уто Ваши воззрения не оспаривает? Удобно, чо.

----------


## Кауко

> Даже в яде и лекарстве можно найти общее если захотеть. Вот только одно лечит, а другое калечит. В дерьме и в конфете много соединений углерода, это их объединяет


С точки зрения навозного жука или мушиной личинки конфета обладает намного меньшей ценностью, чем дерьмо.

----------


## Кауко

> У Вас довольно странное представление о диспуте. Вы хотите дискутировать только с теми,
> уто Ваши воззрения не оспаривает? Удобно, чо.


Я хочу дискутировать с теми, кто не прячется под масками единоверцев и открыто заявляет о своих взглядах. Юзернейм вантус претендует на некоторую буддистскость воззрений, кажется. Но не обладает достаточной для этого компетенцией.

Равным образом мне нет смысла доказывать вторичность лоа или ошибочность вудуистских воззрений. Тем более было бы странно, если бы вудуисты пытались обосновать свои воззрения с буддистской точки зрения.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> С точки зрения навозного жука или мушиной личинки конфета обладает намного меньшей ценностью, чем дерьмо.


Глубокая мысль  :Smilie:  Гуманитарий?

----------


## Tong Po

> Ага. Осталось только чётко, ясно и недвусмысленно осознать отличие ложных взглядов от истинных (при этом памятуя о всех 84 000 истинных формах Учения).
> 
> Что касается "показушной политкорректности", то есть чёткий перечень неблагих деяний речи. К которым относятся в том числе ругань, сеяние раздоров и тэ дэ.


84 000 - это метафора. Означающая - много. Но! Абсолютно все эти множества учений никак не противоречат воззрениям, изложенным Благодатным в сутрах Трёх Поворотах. Речь идёт о числе методов, а вовсе не очисле воззрений.

Что касается неблагих деяний речи, то указание на ложность (с точки зрения Дхармы Будды) воззрений не является ни сеянием раздоров, ни руганью, ни тэ дэ. 

Ещё раз Вам говорю - в сутрах изложены ложные воззрения. Нетрудно сравнить воззрения некоей религии с изложенным, чтобы определит является воззрение ложным или нет. 
Тем более, в данной теме никто не идёт ни кэзотерикам, ни к индуистам, ни к ошовцем, а, находясь на *буддийском* форуме информируют других участников этого же форума.

----------

Legba (16.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я хочу дискутировать с теми, кто не прячется под масками единоверцев и открыто заявляет о своих взглядах. Юзернейм вантус претендует на некоторую буддистскость воззрений, кажется. Но не обладает достаточной для этого компетенцией.
> 
> Равным образом мне нет смысла доказывать вторичность лоа или ошибочность вудуистских воззрений. Тем более было бы странно, если бы вудуисты пытались обосновать свои воззрения с буддистской точки зрения.



У Вантуса, в отличии от Вас, традиция в профиле чётко прописана - так что он ни под чем не прячется. И он, кстати, цитирует коренные тексты и шастры, которые в Гелуг считаются авторитетными, чего о Вас - не скажешь.

----------

Legba (16.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я хочу дискутировать с теми, кто не прячется под масками единоверцев и открыто заявляет о своих взглядах. Юзернейм вантус претендует на некоторую буддистскость воззрений, кажется. Но не обладает достаточной для этого компетенцией.


Про компетенцию   @*Вантус**а* - забавно. Скажите, а _у вас в гелуг_ исповедание концепций про синкретизм христианства и Дхармы, как у вас, например - оно как вообще, нормальным считается? Что Цонкапа по этому поводу говорил?

----------

Legba (16.11.2013), Tong Po (16.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.11.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Юзернейм вантус претендует на некоторую буддистскость воззрений, кажется. Но не обладает достаточной для этого компетенцией.


Коль скоро Вы можете сделать подобное заключение, Вы, очевидно, обладаете *большей* компетенцией.
Просто любопытно, на основании чего Вы так решили?




> Равным образом мне нет смысла доказывать вторичность лоа или ошибочность вудуистских воззрений.


А Вы, я так понимаю, могли бы?  :EEK!: 





> Тем более было бы странно, если бы вудуисты пытались обосновать свои воззрения с буддистской точки зрения.


Ну, это уж пускай вудуисты решают)))

----------


## Вантус

> Я хочу дискутировать с теми, кто не прячется под масками единоверцев и открыто заявляет о своих взглядах. Юзернейм вантус претендует на некоторую буддистскость воззрений, кажется. Но не обладает достаточной для этого компетенцией.


Мания величия?

----------


## Кауко

> Ещё раз Вам говорю - в сутрах изложены ложные воззрения.


Поясните это высказывание, а то оно очень похоже именно на пропаганду ложных взглядов.

----------


## Кауко

> У Вантуса, в отличии от Вас, традиция в профиле чётко прописана - так что он ни под чем не прячется. И он, кстати, цитирует коренные тексты и шастры, которые в Гелуг считаются авторитетными, чего о Вас - не скажешь.


Чётко прописанная в профиле традиция = показатель авторитетности? И где там цитаты на коренные тексты и шастры? К тому же отсылка на коренные тексты и шастры как-то странно выглядит, исходя от человека, утверждавшего, что "в сутрах изложены ложные воззрения", не находите?

(Я умолчу о том, что конкретно у этого юзернейма в профиле "чётко прописан" нечёткий санскритский термин).

----------


## Кауко

> Мания величия?


У кого именно?

----------


## Вантус

> У кого именно?


Да так, к слову.

----------


## Кауко

> 1) Просто любопытно, на основании чего Вы так решили?
> 
> 
> 2) А Вы, я так понимаю, могли бы?


2) Легко. 

1) Небуддистский формат общения. Небуддистские воззрения. Всё просто.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Поясните это высказывание, а то оно очень похоже именно на пропаганду ложных взглядов.


Это означаете, что в сутрах перечислены ложные воззрения, которые последовательно опровергаются - и следование позиций сутр в данном вопросе ни в коем случае не является "неблагим делом".

----------


## Кауко

> Про компетенцию   @*Вантус**а* - забавно. Скажите, а _у вас в гелуг_ исповедание концепций про синкретизм христианства и Дхармы, как у вас, например - оно как вообще, нормальным считается? Что Цонкапа по этому поводу говорил?


То же, что и Его Святейшество Далай-Лама. Позвольте уточнить: какое именно направлений Махаяны Вы исповедуете, говоря _"у вас в гелуг"_? Если эта интонация как бы подчёркивает именно Вашу принадлежность к гелуг, то равнозначна ли она расколу в сангхе со всеми вытекающими кармическими?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> То же, что и Его Святейшество Далай-Лама. Позвольте уточнить: какое именно направлений Махаяны Вы исповедуете, говоря _"у вас в гелуг"_? Если эта интонация как бы подчёркивает именно Вашу принадлежность к гелуг, то равнозначна ли она расколу в сангхе со всеми вытекающими кармическими?


Если вам интересно, то я принадлежу к школе Ньингма. А фраза "у вас в гелуг" - это непрямая цитата из вас же: 




> Очень интересно: к гелуг не относитесь, однако дискутируете с последователями гелуг и *оспариваете наши воззрения*.


Моя интонация подчёркивает именно тот факт, что вы зачем-то выделяете, что вы принадлежите к гелуг - хотя обсуждение идёт общебуддийское и уличать Вантуса в некомпетентности и небуддийскости, а также - незнании позиции гелуг, является ошибочным (мягко говоря). Гелуг тут вообще никоим боком.

На мои вопросы вы, кстати, так и не ответили. Пожалуйста, воздержитесь от полемических приёмов, в которых подразумевается, что вы один (ну ещё ЕСДЛ) можете определять буддийскость и не-буддийскость (космоэнергенты - нормально, Вантус - небуддийский весь такой). Будем считать это мягким модераторским предупреждением.

----------


## Кауко

> Если вам интересно, то я принадлежу к школе Ньингма. А фраза "у вас в гелуг" - это непрямая цитата из вас же: 
> 
> 
> 
> Моя интонация подчёркивает именно тот факт, что вы зачем-то выделяете, что вы принадлежите к гелуг - хотя обсуждение идёт общебуддийское и уличать Вантуса в некомпетентности и небуддийскости, а также - незнании позиции гелуг, является ошибочным (мягко говоря). Гелуг тут вообще никоим боком.
> 
> На мои вопросы вы, кстати, так и не ответили. Пожалуйста, воздержитесь от полемических приёмов, в которых подразумевается, что вы один (ну ещё ЕСДЛ) можете определять буддистскость и небуддистскость (космоэнергенты - нормально, Вантус - небуддийский весь такой). Будем считать это мягким модераторским предупреждением.


Общебуддистское обсуждение идет на межбуддистском форуме (куда - вероятно из опасений насчёт того, что мы вместе с Его Святейшеством мгновенно определим буддистскость и небуддистскость взглядов участников, мне почему-то закрыт доступ), а здесь - общий форум, на котором могут присутствовать и буддисты, и небуддисты. 

И - да, космоэнергеты - это нормально, а Вантус - небуддистский. Если сравнивать пользу для Дхармы, то от космоэнергетики её больше, чем от высказываний Вантуса в этой ветке.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Общебуддистское обсуждение идет на межбуддистском форуме (куда - вероятно из опасений насчёт того, что мы вместе с Его Святейшеством мгновенно определим буддистскость и небуддистскость взглядов участников, мне почему-то закрыт доступ), а здесь - общий форум, на котором могут присутствовать и буддисты, и небуддисты. 
> 
> И - да, космоэнергеты - это нормально, а Вантус - небуддистский. Если сравнивать пользу для Дхармы, то от космоэнергетики её больше, чем от высказываний Вантуса в этой ветке.


Доступ в межбуддийский раздел осуществляется основным участникам - см. правила (тему там создать и отвечать в ней может любой). Вы тоже можете стать основным участником, подав заявку - если соответствуете критериям. На мой субьективный взгляд - вы им не очень соответствуете.

Я полагаю, вы уже достигли уровня бодхисаттвы хотя бы первого бхуми, чтобы определять на глазок пользу для Дхармы?

----------


## Кауко

> Доступ в межбуддийский раздел осуществляется основным участникам - см. правила (тему там создать и отвечать в ней может любой). Вы тоже можете стать основным участником, подав заявку - если соответствуете критериям. На мой субьективный взгляд - вы им не очень соответствуете.
> 
> Я полагаю, вы уже достигли уровня бодхисаттвы хотя бы первого бхуми, чтобы определять на глазок пользу для Дхармы?


Безотносительно к моим субъективным взглядам вынесение негативных суждений о том или ином высказывании либо создание условий для искаженного (то есть отличающегося от заложенных говорящим интенций) понимания сказанного (особенно в отрыве от контекста высказывания) является безусловным причинением зла и не является буддистским поведением. 

_На мой субъективный взгляд_ определение пользы для Дхармы возможно при понимании причин, состояний и последствий, а также при минимальном понимании вероятностей.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Имеются ввиду те религии, где культивируется нравственность. Да, они несут благо.


Несут благо только те положения религий, которые соответствуют Дхарме. Если религия частично несёт благо и частично включает неблагие воззрения, как мне кажется, благим поведением будет уважительно относиться к тем положениям, которые соответствуют Дхарме и критиковать те, которые относятся к неблагим воззрениям.

----------

Кауко (16.11.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Проблему вызывает не критика каких-то положений, а личная идентификация оппонента с конкретной религиозной системой. И атакуешь, получается, не ложные воззрения, а самого оппонента, говоря лично ему неприятные для него вещи.

----------

Кауко (16.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Поясните это высказывание, а то оно очень похоже именно на пропаганду ложных взглядов.


Вам всё пояснили. Но, боюсь, Вы не поняли.

----------


## Tong Po

> Чётко прописанная в профиле традиция = показатель авторитетности? И где там цитаты на коренные тексты и шастры? К тому же отсылка на коренные тексты и шастры как-то странно выглядит, исходя от человека, утверждавшего, что "в сутрах изложены ложные воззрения", не находите?
> 
> (Я умолчу о том, что конкретно у этого юзернейма в профиле "чётко прописан" нечёткий санскритский термин).


При чём тут авторитетность?! Вы писали, что он прячется за маской Вашего единоверца, а я написал, что это - ложь. И пояснил почему. Аргументировано. 

(То, чио вы не умеете читать шрифт деванагари и не разбираетесь в санскритских терминах - это проблема Ваша, ну уж никак не Ваших оппонентов).

----------


## Tong Po

> Проблему вызывает не критика каких-то положений, а личная идентификация оппонента с конкретной религиозной системой. И атакуешь, получается, не ложные воззрения, а самого оппонента, говоря лично ему неприятные для него вещи.


А кто тут у нас космоэнергет? Кому и кто тут лично говорит?

----------


## Tong Po

> Безотносительно к моим субъективным взглядам вынесение негативных суждений о том или ином высказывании либо создание условий для искаженного (то есть отличающегося от заложенных говорящим интенций) понимания сказанного (особенно в отрыве от контекста высказывания) является безусловным причинением зла и не является буддистским поведением. 
> 
> _На мой субъективный взгляд_ определение пользы для Дхармы возможно при понимании причин, состояний и последствий, а также при минимальном понимании вероятностей.



В Восьмеричном Благородном Пути на первом месте стоят правильные воззрения. Те воззрения, которые не соответствуют изложенным в сутрах Трёх Поворотов считаются неправильными, то есть ложными с точки зрения Дхармы. Соответственно те учения, которые проповедуют ложные воззрения буддизмом не являются. Называть что-либо не-буддизмом вовсе не означает оскорблять это что-нибудь. Далее, обет боддхисаттвы заключается в помощи живым существам, а вовсе не некоей абстрактной "пользе для Дхармы" и указать на правильные воззрения и их отличия от неправильных - это нормально и полностью соответсвует духу Учения Будды, так как Он и Сам это делал постоянно и другие Арьи - также.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.11.2013)

----------


## Тао

> Особо с ним не знаком но выборочно читал, у него вроде все завязано на Боге. А это не буддизм, сейчас объясню.
> Все без исключения идолопоклоннические религии утверждают:
> - только Бог является творцом всего
> - все остальные существа неполноценные/нижестоящие по сравнению с Богом.
> Бред


Нет, вы заблуждаетесь. Первая книга Ошо, которую я прочел, называлась "Бог которого никогда не было".

----------

Бодо (01.12.2013)

----------


## Лайммилл

Немного оффтопик: вокруг личности Ошо иногда какие-то сектантские течения формируются. Друг рассказал о своей бывшей однокласснице, которая сильно в это дело втянулась и, в итоге, с собой покончила в поисках "лучшей реинкарнации". Ее товарищи по "кружку" крайне одобрительно высказывались об этом поступке на странице ее памяти "Вконтакте", чем приводили в негодование и шок всех вменяемых людей, которые туда заходили.

----------


## Кауко

> В Восьмеричном Благородном Пути на первом месте стоят правильные воззрения. Те воззрения, которые не соответствуют изложенным в сутрах Трёх Поворотов считаются неправильными, то есть ложными с точки зрения Дхармы. Соответственно те учения, которые проповедуют ложные воззрения буддизмом не являются. Называть что-либо не-буддизмом вовсе не означает оскорблять это что-нибудь. Далее, обет боддхисаттвы заключается в помощи живым существам, а вовсе не некоей абстрактной "пользе для Дхармы" и указать на правильные воззрения и их отличия от неправильных - это нормально и полностью соответсвует духу Учения Будды, так как Он и Сам это делал постоянно и другие Арьи - также.


В восьмеричном благородном пути правильными считаются те воззрения, которые соответствуют четырём критериям буддийских воззрений и практик, как это описано Его Святейшеством Далай-Ламой (непостоянство составного; страдание от омрачений; отсутствие у феноменов самобытия; присутствие истинного покоя лишь в Нирване). Эти воззрения являются определяющими и универсальными.

Постулат о том, что буддийским является лишь учение, изложенное лишь в сутрах, исключает важность школ Дзэн (Чаньских школ), поскольку для этих форм буддистского учения определяющим является опора на личное наставничество и линию передачи Учения, а не на сутры.

Называть буддисткое учение небуддистским и(ли) отказывать буддистским учениям в статусе буддистских учений означает вносить раскол в Сангху и причинять Дхарме вполне конкретный вред.

Польза для Дхармы тождественна помощи живым существам.

----------


## Кауко

> Нет, вы заблуждаетесь. Первая книга Ошо, которую я прочел, называлась "Бог которого никогда не было".


Перевод заглавия звучит так: "Б-га нет, но я нашел кое-что поинтересней".

----------


## Кауко

> При чём тут авторитетность?! Вы писали, что он прячется за маской Вашего единоверца, а я написал, что это - ложь. И пояснил почему. Аргументировано. 
> 
> (То, чио вы не умеете читать шрифт деванагари и не разбираетесь в санскритских терминах - это проблема Ваша, ну уж никак не Ваших оппонентов).


Именно потому, что я умею читать на деванагари, я могу утверждать, что в профиле "традиция" у юзернейма указано нечто, более близкое индуизму, нежели буддизму. По крайней мере, в обычном контексте это слово не означает ни одну из буддистских традиций.

Что касается Вашего поста, то Вы всего лишь эмоционально изложили Ваше мнение (не приводя, впрочем, ни одного логического аргумента в пользу или против того, является ли юзернейм представителем какой-либо из буддистких школ). 

Вся информация, изложенная Вантусом, свидетельствует об обратном и вообще попахивает какой-то телемятиной. *Не телемитам наставлять меня и моих единоверцев в Дхарме.*

Если Вантус относится к индуистам, то его претензии на компетентность в буддистской мысли также по меньшей мере странны.

----------


## Нико

> Именно потому, что я умею читать на деванагари, я могу утверждать, что в профиле "традиция" у юзернейма указано нечто, более близкое индуизму, нежели буддизму. По крайней мере, в обычном контексте это слово не означает ни одну из буддистских традиций.
> 
> Что касается Вашего поста, то Вы всего лишь эмоционально изложили Ваше мнение (не приводя, впрочем, ни одного логического аргумента в пользу или против того, является ли юзернейм представителем какой-либо из буддистких школ). 
> 
> Вся информация, изложенная Вантусом, свидетельствует об обратном и вообще попахивает какой-то телемятиной. *Не телемитам наставлять меня и моих единоверцев в Дхарме.*
> 
> Если Вантус относится к индуистам, то его претензии на компетентность в буддистской мысли также по меньшей мере странны.


Вы, умеющий читать на деванагари, Вантуса тут не трогайте. Он больше буддист, чем все мы вместе взятые.

----------

Tong Po (17.11.2013), Алексей Л (17.11.2013), Дубинин (16.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нет, вы заблуждаетесь. Первая книга Ошо, которую я прочел, называлась "Бог которого никогда не было".


Вы правы, он отрицал личность бога, но согласитесь говорить о чем то несуществующем и затем отрицать это, какой в этом смысл?

Впрочем мне стало интересно на чем основано учение Ошо и оказывается он не следовал ни одному из них, а значит он не может быть аутентичным буддистским учителем.
Более того Ошо говорил: Я основатель единственной религии, другая религия — обман. Иисус, Мухаммед, Будда просто совращали людей.

То есть он основал свою религию, она ни к чему не привязана, не следует учению будд, дакинь и тд из огромного пантеона и всех семей будд. Я ни в коем случае не говорю что Ошо не был выдающимся человеком и духовным практиком и возможно нашел свой путь, но если вы хотите изучать буддизм (который имеет не только теорию но и реализованных будд, то есть проверенный путь) то лучше следовать аутентичным учителям, с Ошо можно и пролететь.

----------


## Тао

> Вы правы, он отрицал личность бога, но согласитесь говорить о чем то несуществующем и затем отрицать это, какой в этом смысл?
> 
> Впрочем мне стало интересно на чем основано учение Ошо и оказывается он не следовал ни одному из них, а значит он не может быть аутентичным буддистским учителем.
> Более того Ошо говорил: Я основатель единственной религии, другая религия — обман. Иисус, Мухаммед, Будда просто совращали людей.
> 
> То есть он основал свою религию, она ни к чему не привязана, не следует учению будд, дакинь и тд из огромного пантеона и всех семей будд. Я ни в коем случае не говорю что Ошо не был выдающимся человеком и духовным практиком и возможно нашел свой путь, но если вы хотите изучать буддизм (который имеет не только теорию но и реализованных будд, то есть проверенный путь) то лучше следовать аутентичным учителям, с Ошо можно и пролететь.


Никоим образом с вами не спорю, вы правы на 200%. Ошо никаким боком не является учителем Дхаммы, и никто из буддистов не должен его так воспринимать. Я просто не хотел бы, чтобы ему приписывали идеи, которых он не высказывал.

----------

Алексей Л (17.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

Книжку "Моя жизнь с Ошо" почитайте. Там всё реально описано.

----------

Тао (17.11.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Вы, умеющий читать на деванагари, Вантуса тут не трогайте. Он больше буддист, чем все мы вместе взятые.


Человек поставил себе в статус слово, указывающее скорее на шиваизм, чем на буддизм, и изрекает тезисы, более подходящие для телемита, чем для буддиста... 

Я не говорю о том, как он разговаривает со мной - я говорю о фразах о Его Святейшестве Далай-Ламе наподобие "а чем он лучше меня, этот ваш учитель?" или "...если я прав, то ЕСДЛ - просто молодец и я даже готов закрыть глаза на одну безобразную историю с его участием". Или (я не представляю, в каком контексте эта фраза может оказаться буддистской) - в ответ на вопрос посетителя форума "Что вы по этому поводу думаете?" - "Думаю, что надо мастурбировать, в том числе и анально. Уверен, это облегчит".

Как я уже говорил в комментариях в другой теме, если слова, принижающие личность какого-либо гуру, обращены к практикующим гуру-йогу, то речь идёт о попытке выбивания опоры и попытке создания препятствий к практике Дхармы.

Каковы доказательства буддистскости воззрений и поступков юзернейма Вантус?

----------


## Кауко

> Никоим образом с вами не спорю, вы правы на 200%. Ошо никаким боком не является учителем Дхаммы, и никто из буддистов не должен его так воспринимать. Я просто не хотел бы, чтобы ему приписывали идеи, которых он не высказывал.


При всех странностях Ошо, он никогда и не заявлял о себе как об учителе Дхармы и не дискутировал с буддистами на буддистских форумах, выдавая свои взгляды за буддизм.

----------

Тао (17.11.2013)

----------


## Тао

> Книжку "Моя жизнь с Ошо" почитайте. Там всё реально описано.


Хорошая книга.

----------

Нико (17.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> В восьмеричном благородном пути правильными считаются те воззрения, которые соответствуют четырём критериям буддийских воззрений и практик, как это описано Его Святейшеством Далай-Ламой (непостоянство составного; страдание от омрачений; отсутствие у феноменов самобытия; присутствие истинного покоя лишь в Нирване). Эти воззрения являются определяющими и универсальными.
> 
> Постулат о том, что буддийским является лишь учение, изложенное лишь в сутрах, исключает важность школ Дзэн (Чаньских школ), поскольку для этих форм буддистского учения определяющим является опора на личное наставничество и линию передачи Учения, а не на сутры.
> 
> Называть буддисткое учение небуддистским и(ли) отказывать буддистским учениям в статусе буддистских учений означает вносить раскол в Сангху и причинять Дхарме вполне конкретный вред.
> 
> Польза для Дхармы тождественна помощи живым существам.



Бред. Чань, точно так же как и, например, Хуаянь основывается на сутрах- особенно на Ланкаватаре и Аватамсака. Раскол в Сангху может внести исключительно бхикшу, так ни Вы, ни я в Сангхи не состоим. Тем более в Сангхе не могут состоять всякие космоэнергеты и т.п.

И четыре критерия изложены не так как давал в одной из лекций ЕСДЛ, а так как они изложены в сутрах. На форуме точный перевод приводился - ищите. А так как изложил ЕСДЛ не согласны тхеравадины. А вот с сутриче кими "печатями" вопросов вроде нет ни у кого.

----------

Пема Ванчук (25.12.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Человек поставил себе в статус слово, указывающее скорее на шиваизм, чем на буддизм, и изрекает тезисы, более подходящие для телемита, чем для буддиста... 
> 
> Я не говорю о том, как он разговаривает со мной - я говорю о фразах о Его Святейшестве Далай-Ламе наподобие "а чем он лучше меня, этот ваш учитель?" или "...если я прав, то ЕСДЛ - просто молодец и я даже готов закрыть глаза на одну безобразную историю с его участием". Или (я не представляю, в каком контексте эта фраза может оказаться буддистской) - в ответ на вопрос посетителя форума "Что вы по этому поводу думаете?" - "Думаю, что надо мастурбировать, в том числе и анально. Уверен, это облегчит".
> 
> Как я уже говорил в комментариях в другой теме, если слова, принижающие личность какого-либо гуру, обращены к практикующим гуру-йогу, то речь идёт о попытке выбивания опоры и попытке создания препятствий к практике Дхармы.
> 
> Каковы доказательства буддистскости воззрений и поступков юзернейма Вантус?


А кто Вы такой, чтобы Вам чего-то доказывать? Никто и звать Вас - никак.

----------

Дубинин (17.11.2013), Иляна (25.12.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Бред.


С какой целью пытаетесь обесценить мои слова?

----------


## Кауко

> А кто Вы такой, чтобы Вам чего-то доказывать? Никто и звать Вас - никак.


С какой целью пытаетесь обесценить мою личность?

----------


## Кауко

> А так как изложил ЕСДЛ не согласны тхеравадины.


С какой целью и по какому праву говорите от лица всех тхеварадинов, внося противопоставление между тхеравадой и гелуг?

----------


## Кауко

> Бред. Чань, точно так же как и, например, Хуаянь основывается на сутрах- особенно на Ланкаватаре и Аватамсака.


Сами последователи Дзен придерживаются несколько иной точки зрения.

И что (и с какой целью) вы называете "бредом" - утверждение о том, что польза для Дхармы тождественна помощи всем живым существам?

Да, и потрудитесь заодно доказать, что в моих утверждениях есть вывод о том, что "космоэнергеты входят в сангху".

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> При всех странностях Ошо, он никогда и не заявлял о себе как об учителе Дхармы и не дискутировал с буддистами на буддистских форумах, выдавая свои взгляды за буддизм.


Ошо публично клеветал на Буддадхарму и утверждал, что только он понимает Дзэн, в отличие от китайских и японских наставников, есть видео этой лекции, представляющей из себя феерическую логорею с вкраплениями острого ЧСВ. Мы в группе "Буддизм" Вконтакте пару лет назад обсуждали эту лекцию, поищу ссылку на обсуждение.
Копирую свой текст из обсуждения трехлетней давности по поводу видеолекции Ошо о Пробуждении Будды:
"1. Ошо говорит, что Гаутаме потребовалось 12 лет на то, чтобы стать Просветленным.

А Тхить Нят Хань в книге "Древний Путь, белые облака. По следам Будды", основанной на изучении 24 источникав на пали и санскрите, пишет, что Гаутама покинул семью и отправился в поисках Пробуждения в возрасте 29 лет, а Просветленным стал в 35, т.е. ушло 6 лет.

2. Ошо говорит о том, что Дзэн исчез в Китае, Японии, Корее и т.д.
- совершенно непонятно, на основе чего он пришел к такому выводу?

А под конец лекции Ошо заявляет о том, что Дзэн- это хорошо, , называет дзэн "цветущим садом" и только он, т.е. Ошо знает как правильно его практиковать. Хотя неизвестно, у кого Шри Раджнеш обучался Дзэн, если по его словам дзэн исчез повсюду=)
Наверное, он придумал свой дзэн, Ошо-рю, especcialy for доверчивых гайдзинов.
3. Ошо говорит о том, что просто расслабившись можно достичь Просветления.
И приводит параллель между изобретением электричества и Просветлением Будды. Мол, как нам достаточно включить свет, также нам достаточно расслабиться и стать Буддой.
Если верить словам Ошо, то тогда все люди занимающиеся хотя бы пару месяцев аутотренингом или медитацией уже обладали бы всеми качествами Будды, в том числе и всеведением.

4.А зачем Ошо рассказывает страшные сказки о католицизме?
Ошо говорит, что по император Константин приказал РАССТРЕЛЯТЬ 4000 римлян, отказавшихся принять христианство. Ошо говорит, что Константин заставлял принимать христианство ПОД ДУЛАМИ РУЖЕЙ.
Император Константин жил в 4 веке н.э. Когда огнестрельного оружия не было.
Ошо явно не в ладах со школьным курсом истории...

Если честно, то на книги Ошо жалко время тратить, поэтому ограничился только видеолекцией."

----------

Ittosai (21.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> С какой целью и по какому праву говорите от лица всех тхеварадинов, внося противопоставление между тхеравадой и гелуг?


Читайте Слово Будды. Там всё и узнаете. А что касается "всех тхеравадинов", то большинство из них и не подозревает ни о существовании Гелуг, ни о ЕСДЛ. А я пишу тут о том, о чём писали все форумчане-тхеравадины и о том, о чём говорил Сам Бхагаван в сутре (в махаянской, кстати, сутре).

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Сергей Ч (21.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Сами последователи Дзен придерживаются несколько иной точки зрения.
> 
> И что (и с какой целью) вы называете "бредом" - утверждение о том, что польза для Дхармы тождественна помощи всем живым существам?
> 
> Да, и потрудитесь заодно доказать, что в моих утверждениях есть вывод о том, что "космоэнергеты входят в сангху".


Чего придерживаются последователи дзэн? Вам привести программу обучения в корейских сон-монастырях? Она на форуме была.

Бредом я называю Ваши суждения с целью назвать их бредом.

----------

Кузьмич (21.11.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Читайте Слово Будды. Там всё и узнаете. А что касается "всех тхеравадинов", то большинство из них и не подозревает ни о существовании Гелуг, ни о ЕСДЛ. А я пишу тут о том, о чём писали все форумчане-тхеравадины и о том, о чём говорил Сам Бхагаван в сутре (в махаянской, кстати, сутре).


Бредите. Вы неспособны дать конкретных полезных рекомендаций и неспособны указать на конкретные полезные сутры. Лишь причиняете вред.

Самадхи нет, бодхичитты нет, _населены роботами..._

----------


## Кауко

> Чего придерживаются последователи дзэн? Вам привести программу обучения в корейских сон-монастырях? Она на форуме была.
> 
> Бредом я называю Ваши суждения с целью назвать их бредом.


То есть вы причиняете вред с целью причинить вред. Понятно. Выздоравливайте поскорее.

----------


## Кауко

> Ошо публично клеветал на Буддадхарму и утверждал, что только он понимает Дзэн, в отличие от китайских и японских наставников, есть видео этой лекции, представляющей из себя феерическую логорею с вкраплениями острого ЧСВ. Мы в группе "Буддизм" Вконтакте пару лет назад обсуждали эту лекцию, поищу ссылку на обсуждение.
> Копирую свой текст из обсуждения трехлетней давности по поводу видеолекции Ошо о Пробуждении Будды:
> "1. Ошо говорит, что Гаутаме потребовалось 12 лет на то, чтобы стать Просветленным.
> 
> А Тхить Нят Хань в книге "Древний Путь, белые облака. По следам Будды", основанной на изучении 24 источникав на пали и санскрите, пишет, что Гаутама покинул семью и отправился в поисках Пробуждения в возрасте 29 лет, а Просветленным стал в 35, т.е. ушло 6 лет.
> 
> 2. Ошо говорит о том, что Дзэн исчез в Китае, Японии, Корее и т.д.
> - совершенно непонятно, на основе чего он пришел к такому выводу?
> 
> ...


Без конкретных указаний и цитат это всего лишь хула на человека, который кому-то мог принести пользу. Мне это скучно читать.

----------


## Вантус

> С какой целью пытаетесь обесценить мою личность?


А вы случайно не Наполеон?

----------

Иляна (25.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Без конкретных указаний и цитат это всего лишь хула на человека, который кому-то мог принести пользу. Мне это скучно читать.


для того, чтобы убедиться в достоверности сказанного мною, погуглите: "Ошо. Пробуждение Будды" часть 1. Предупреждаю,  первая часть, содержащая упомянутые мною лулзы, длится почти час, так что запаситесь терпением.

----------


## Кауко

> А вы случайно не Наполеон?


А вы случайно не из адов переродились?

----------


## Вантус

> А вы случайно не из адов переродились?


А поцчему Вi спrашиваете?

----------

Иляна (25.12.2013), Нико (22.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Бредите. Вы неспособны дать конкретных полезных рекомендаций и неспособны указать на конкретные полезные сутры. Лишь причиняете вред.
> 
> Самадхи нет, бодхичитты нет, _населены роботами..._


Ну Вам полезные рекомендации, ИМХО, должен давать специалист, а у меня нет медицинского образования. Я только первую неотложную помощь оказать могу - на это у меня соответствующий документик имеется. Но Вам другое нужно.

----------

Иляна (25.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (22.11.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Ну Вам полезные рекомендации, ИМХО, должен давать специалист, а у меня нет медицинского образования. Я только первую неотложную помощь оказать могу - на это у меня соответствующий документик имеется. Но Вам другое нужно.


Вы приносите больше вреда, чем пользы.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы приносите больше вреда, чем пользы.


И чё? Ваше мнение - неинтересно и неавторитетно. На него можно не обращать внимания.

----------


## Нея

Братья-монахи, БРЭК!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> А вы случайно не Наполеон?


Наполеон - это торт.
Самадхи есть пребывание в карана шарирам (причинном теле) где эмоций и мудрствования быть не может.
То что уважаемые собеседники отвлеклись от темы, подтверждает её актуальность (псевдобуддизм и псевдойогизм как раз не способен обуздать прыжки ума (манас) в сторону от разума (буддхи), этим моё дремучее имхо и различает.

----------

Кауко (26.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Наполеон - это торт.


Кусну из-за угла (из цитаты классика). "Нирвана" -- это название ресторана. А "сансара"-- это духи. И "это скушно и дебильно" (с). (Другой классик).  :Kiss:

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Очередной "гуру" и его академия.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2015)

----------


## Надточий

Сначала добейтесь того чего они добились - а потом критикуйте

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Сначала добейтесь того чего они добились - а потом критикуйте


Он может быть очень крутым практиком, но все его заслуги обнуляются, когда практик самовольно объявляет об открытии своей школы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Подумаешь какое дело, молодой- гормональный. 
Я вот много раз собирал гаремчики- полу- сект- полу- последовательниц и вещал- поучал- милое дело!  Причём ровно то, от чего на тот момент- самого пёрло (благо инета тогда не было). А сейчас вот дряхлость и угрюмость- истощили духовность  :Frown:  .

----------

Вольдемар (28.12.2015), Мяснов (28.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Этот товарищ тут раньше был, как помню, поливал грязью монахов на чём свет стоит.

----------

Нико (28.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Подумаешь какое дело, молодой- гормональный. 
> Я вот много раз собирал гаремчики- полу- сект- полу- последовательниц и вещал- поучал- милое дело!  Причём ровно то, от чего на тот момент- самого пёрло (благо инета тогда не было). А сейчас вот дряхлость и угрюмость- истощили духовность  .


Первый российский тулку, гуру Еше Друкпа – человек женатый, кстати.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Этот товарищ тут раньше был, как помню, поливал грязью монахов на чём свет стоит.


Он этого и не скрывает. #доржежамбостайл

----------

Aion (28.12.2015), Дубинин (28.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

И это "первый российский тулку", говорите?)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> И это "первый российский тулку", говорите?)


Это не я, сам тулку говорит.

----------


## Йен

Ну что же, господа невежественные и неадекватные сектанты-нью эйджисты-хинаянисты шарлатанского разлива, можно всех нас поздравить с первым российским тулку ))

Предлагаю переместить этого неламунооченьможетимбытьгурутулку в раздел "Юмор" )

----------

Ассаджи (29.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Теперь я понимаю, почему у гуру Еше Друкпы Ринпоче такой восторг вызывает скоропостижная кончина Дорже Жамбо. Теперь же он может свободно занять освободившуюся нишу.

----------


## Нико

> Это не я, сам тулку говорит.


Да шож это такое-то :Mad: )))




> Среди его учителей были такие очень известные и очень мейнстримные мастера буддизма: Халха Богдо-Геген IX Ринпоче (глава буддистов Монголии и глава традиции Джонанг и института Ваджрайогини в Индии) — он даже составил для него личных гороскоп и был восхищен результатами,


Позор для традиции Другпа Кагью!

----------


## Нико

> Ну что же, господа невежественные и неадекватные сектанты-нью эйджисты-хинаянисты шарлатанского разлива, можно всех нас поздравить с первым российским тулку ))
> 
> Предлагаю переместить этого неламунооченьможетимбытьгурутулку в раздел "Юмор" )


Хоть и очень смешно, даже в "Юморе" такому не место.

----------


## Йен

> Хоть и очень смешно, даже в "Юморе" такому не место.


Может в отдельную тему "Псевдобуддийские клоуны".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Предлагаю переместить этого неламунооченьможетимбытьгурутулку в раздел "Юмор" )


Можно было бы, если бы не факт существования некой Буддийской Электронной Академии, в которой Ринпоче лично готовит _буддийских наставников, уровень которых практически ничем не отличается от уровня подготовки ламы в буддийском университете._ На платной основе, разумеется.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Этот товарищ тут раньше был, как помню, поливал грязью монахов на чём свет стоит.


Ещё один участник форума заявлен как учитель в этой "академии":
http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=8093
https://vk.com/id58745980

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (28.12.2015), Максим& (08.05.2016), Пема Ванчук (28.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Можно было бы, если бы не факт существования некой Буддийской Электронной Академии, в которой Ринпоче лично готовит _буддийских наставников, уровень которых практически ничем не отличается от уровня подготовки ламы в буддийском университете._ На платной основе, разумеется.


Список учителей поражает, а вот преподов что-то маловато для академии https://buddhismacademy.wordpress.com/nashi-uchetelya/

----------


## Нико

> Можно было бы, если бы не факт существования некой Буддийской Электронной Академии, в которой Ринпоче лично готовит _буддийских наставников, уровень которых практически ничем не отличается от уровня подготовки ламы в буддийском университете._ На платной основе, разумеется.


А чо ж он гелугпу, ЕСДЛ и Оле Нидала туда включил, если так поливает?)

----------

Aion (29.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> А чо ж он гелугпу, ЕСДЛ и Оле Нидала туда включил, если так поливает?)


Следствие высших духовных реализаций.  :Wink:

----------

Aion (29.12.2015), Нико (28.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

Ну вот просили: 



> Российский буддизм :импорт или экспорт!? *Пора создавать свой продукт*, ибо санкции!!!


Получите и распишитесь ))

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Получите и распишитесь ))


Ипортозамещение, всё верно.

----------


## Дубинин

А меня- меня в секты запишите! я то-же хочу! Я тулка, просветлённая то-же. (и модераторов и форум- так-же: фу- все вы- запросто..). И поучаю всех- кто попался. И так-же все не правильные тут и там и везде!
Я тулка- тулка- тулка, я вовсе не дебил.

----------


## Йен

> А меня- меня в секты запишите! я то-же хочу! Я тулка, просветлённая то-же. (и модераторов и форум- так-же: фу- все вы- запросто..). И поучаю всех- кто попался. И так-же все не правильные тут и там и везде!


 Это вы к новоиспеченному гуру-академику-тулку в академию обращайтесь, может примут новым академиком, а то у них всего два препода.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (28.12.2015), Дубинин (28.12.2015), Нико (28.12.2015), Шенпен (28.12.2015)

----------


## Pasha

Может я что пропустил извиняюсь. Второй раз выходит. Зашел разговор о буддизме мне говорят есть такая секта благословленная Далай Ламой. Они собираются на дискотеку с плакатами будды и используют передозировки наркотиков чтобы удачно умереть помня о будде. И поэтому весь буддизм в особенности тантра это абсолютное зло.

----------


## Нико

> Может я что пропустил извиняюсь. Второй раз выходит. Зашел разговор о буддизме мне говорят есть такая секта благословленная Далай Ламой. Они собираются на дискотеку с плакатами будды и используют передозировки наркотиков чтобы удачно умереть помня о будде. И поэтому весь буддизм в особенности тантра это абсолютное зло.


Если Вы что-то такое подобное услышали краем уха, говорят ли о чём-то подобные слухи?

----------


## Pasha

> Если Вы что-то такое подобное услышали краем уха, говорят ли о чём-то подобные слухи?


Один раз у протестантов другой с чужих слов злые языки наверное

----------


## Pasha

Те протестанты людей воскрешали все религии ругали сатанизмом называли и бесов изгоняли много странные дяди.Я лучшего раньше мнения о них был пастор Буш ничего писал

----------


## Антончик

> Те протестанты людей воскрешали


а вот это интересно ) можно поподробнее?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Ещё один участник форума заявлен как учитель в этой "академии":
> http://board.buddhist.ru/member.php?u=8093
> https://vk.com/id58745980


Интересно, но я - не учитель Дхармы и, пока не достигну хотя бы восьмого бхуми, учить Дхарме не входит в мои планы. Единственное, что я могу- это поделиться некоторыми светскими знаниями, скажем так, буддологического и религиоведческого толка, например, по истории взаимоотношения буддизма и католицизма в странах ЮВА, об истории терминов "Тхеравада" и "Махаяна" и т.д., что я, в общем, и делаю, размещая некоторые свои заметки в открытом доступе на сайте, скажем, Academia.edu. Два моих доклада, посвященные вьетнамскому буддизму, выходили в сборниках ИДВ РАН, т.е. хоть мизерную, но все же лепту в умножение буддологического знания я внес. 

Не вижу ничего крамольного в том, что некоторые из моих заметок размещаются и будут размещены на других сайтах, включая и тот, ссылку на который Вы любезно предоставили. По крайней мере, некоторые мои заметки и переводы расходятся ВКонтакте и, довольно часто, те, кто это делают, "забывают" указать мое авторство :Smilie:  Пишу статьи и делаю переводы я не ради денег, так что и не считаю свои авторские права нарушенными.

А так, меня кем только не называли в Интернете. Например, Мара меня дернул написать однажды статью по буддологии для одного журнала, статью редактировали, ну, все ведь нынче боятся китайцев обидеть, пару моих статей так и не приняли, насколько я могу судить, по причине- "А что подумает Китай"?. В итоге один писатель на своем сайте  назвал меня "китайским Штирлицем" (путунхуа не владею, на китайца ни капельки не похож), а другие товарищи письменно обвиняли меня наоборот- в синофобии. 

И, раз уж Вы обратили внимание на мою фамилию на упомянутом сайте, то не могу удержаться от вопроса. А что бы Вы сделали на моем месте?

----------

Дубинин (28.12.2015), Фил (28.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

Что-то с преподавателями в этой академии совсем плохо - второй оказался вымышленным. Осталась одна надежда - на Дубинина )

----------

Aion (29.12.2015), Гъелкапри Мепа (28.12.2015), Дубинин (28.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Фил (28.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2015)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> И, раз уж Вы обратили внимание на мою фамилию на упомянутом сайте, то не могу удержаться от вопроса. А что бы Вы сделали на моем месте?


Как минимум не стал бы участвовать в этой профанации.
Насколько я вижу, в числе ваших друзей ВК присутствует несколько "излучений" этого самозваного тулку, так что вы напрасно пытаетесь делать вид что не связаны с деятельностью этой липовой академии.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (28.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Паньянатта Армениавэ (29.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Фил (29.12.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ....размещая некоторые свои заметки в открытом доступе на сайте, скажем, Academia.edu......


Я не смог найти поиском "Глеб Шутов"? А под каким именем Вы там публикуетесь?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> А меня- меня в секты запишите! я то-же хочу! Я тулка, просветлённая то-же. (и модераторов и форум- так-же: фу- все вы- запросто..). И поучаю всех- кто попался. И так-же все не правильные тут и там и везде!
> Я тулка- тулка- тулка, я вовсе не дебил.


а документ есть?
купите себе для начала тулочный сертификат, а потом и поучать можно будет, профессионально, с кресла -трона, а не абы как.

----------


## Дубинин

> а документ есть?
> купите себе для начала тулочный сертификат, а потом и поучать можно будет, профессионально, с кресла -трона, а не абы как.


Нам- великим от рожденья, не пристало утруждаться бухгалтерией постыдной-для врождённого величья- добывая подтвержденье.
Вот друган мой-  Миларепа- головой кивает тоже (но карманы проверяет- на наличье документа- как без этого в столице  :Frown:  ?)

----------

Чагна Дордже (29.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> а документ есть?
> купите себе для начала тулочный сертификат, а потом и поучать можно будет, профессионально, с кресла -трона, а не абы как.


Вообще даже "тулочные" сертификаты тут особо не аргумент, хотя, к примеру, я в курсе, что ЕС Богдо-геген Ринпоче оных никому не выдавал на "гурство" (тем более со своей личной печатью).

И действительно, с подобными "тулками" (вышеприведёнными) лучше не ассоциировать своё имя.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> И действительно, с подобными "тулками" (вышеприведёнными) лучше не ассоциировать своё имя.


Да и вообще, лучше держаться подальше от нёнпа-кагью.  :Facepalm:

----------

Нико (29.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не смог найти поиском "Глеб Шутов"? А под каким именем Вы там публикуетесь?


https://independent.academia.edu/GlebShutau

А вообще, жаль, что Глеб не лама  :Smilie:  Есть, чему поучиться.

----------

Shus (29.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я не смог найти поиском "Глеб Шутов"? А под каким именем Вы там публикуетесь?


https://independent.academia.edu/GlebShutau
Вьетнамские исследования, вып. 4 http://www.ifes-ras.ru/images/abook_file/Viet4.pdf
Вьетнамские исследования, вып. 5 http://www.ifes-ras.ru/publications/...diczii-vetnama 

Еще планирую кое-что на английском опубликовать, но ближе к весне.

----------

Aion (29.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Кеин (30.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> https://independent.academia.edu/GlebShutau
> 
> А вообще, жаль, что Глеб не лама  Есть, чему поучиться.


Полагаю, что данная Академия - далеко не последний этап его творчества).

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Как минимум не стал бы участвовать в этой профанации.
> Насколько я вижу, в числе ваших друзей ВК присутствует несколько "излучений" этого самозваного тулку, так что вы напрасно пытаетесь делать вид что не связаны с деятельностью этой липовой академии.


Вот знаете, у меня в друзьях на ФБ и ВК есть даже небезызвестный тхеравадинский монах из Армении, который не считает Ваджраяну буддизмом и периодически постит карикатуры на буддийских учителей вроде ЕСДЛ. И да, недавно я общался с бывшим обитателем этого форума Топпером, в итоге тот убрал со своего форума домыслы о якобы "человеческих жертвоприношениях в Бурятии", также я вынудил небезызвестного Олега Шашкова удалить из публичного доступа карикатуру на ЕСДЛ. За это, впрочем, я забанен ВК во всех группах, которые модерирует этот, без сомнения, наиболее известный в Сети ученик Топпера. Так что можете меня теперь и криптохинаянцем называть, а также у меня в друзьях есть мусульмане, лютеране, католики, православные, родноверы и атеисты, так что Вашей фантазии есть где разгуляться. 

"Не стал бы участвовать в профанации". 
Я сайт как бы не читал вдумчиво, но, скажите пожалуйста:
1. В чем там профанация? Там вроде бы есть некоторые сведения по школам ТБ. 
2. Каким образом я там участвую? Там и покойный Ю. Н. Рерих, и покойный А. М. Пятигорский в списке, так что я- в хорошей компании, хоть пока еще живой :Smilie: 

А так, я нагуглил и нашел, что я, под моим паспортным именем и с юзерпиками с моих аккаунтов в соцсетях, оказывается, веду ожесточенные споры на полдюжине разных форумов по эзотерике, философии и проч. Мне теперь тратить время на то. чтобы принуждать авторов сайта убрать оттуда те мои сообщения, которые они стянули из разных групп ВКонтакте? Яркий пример- некая "нанофилософия", где я вдруг очутился http://nanofilosofiya.ru/zachem-bit-...esli-boga-net/ 
Простите, но у меня есть более интересные занятия, чем попытки возиться со своей сетевой репутацией.

----------

Aion (29.12.2015), Lion Miller (29.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (29.12.2015), Фил (29.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2015)

----------


## Shus

> https://independent.academia.edu/GlebShutau
> Вьетнамские исследования, вып. 4 http://www.ifes-ras.ru/images/abook_file/Viet4.pdf
> Вьетнамские исследования, вып. 5 http://www.ifes-ras.ru/publications/...diczii-vetnama 
> Еще планирую кое-что на английском опубликовать, но ближе к весне.


Ага, спасибо. А я-то на русском фамилию искал. ((

----------

Пема Ванчук (29.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот знаете, у меня в друзьях на ФБ и ВК есть даже небезызвестный тхеравадинский монах из Армении, который не считает Ваджраяну буддизмом и периодически постит карикатуры на буддийских учителей вроде ЕСДЛ. И да, недавно я общался с бывшим обитателем этого форума Топпером, в итоге тот убрал со своего форума домыслы о якобы "человеческих жертвоприношениях в Бурятии", также я вынудил небезызвестного Олега Шашкова удалить из публичного доступа карикатуру на ЕСДЛ. За это, впрочем, я забанен ВК во всех группах, которые модерирует этот, без сомнения, наиболее известный в Сети ученик Топпера. 
> 
> "Не стал бы участвовать в профанации". 
> Я сайт как бы не читал вдумчиво, но, скажите пожалуйста:
> 1. В чем там профанация? Там вроде бы есть некоторые сведения по школам ТБ. 
> 2. Каким образом я там участвую? Там и покойный Ю. Н. Рерих, и покойный А. М. Пятигорский в списке, так что я- в хорошей компании, хоть пока еще живой
> 
> А так, я нагуглил и нашел, что я, под моим паспортным именем и с юзерпиками с моих аккаунтов в соцсетях, оказывается, веду ожесточенные споры на полдюжине разных форумов по эзотерике, философии и проч. Мне теперь тратить время на то. чтобы принуждать авторов сайта убрать оттуда те мои сообщения, которые они стянули из Контака? 
> Простите, но у меня есть более интересные занятия, чем попытки возиться со своей сетевой репутацией.


Но Вы же видели видеоинтервью "гуру" Еше Другпы, которые тут выше приведены? Они ни в какие ворота, мягко говоря, не лезут. Что касается самой Академии, один тот факт, что она напрямую связана с этим "гуру" - уже достаточное основание для того, чтобы с ней не связываться. 

Так что "сведения" все эти - как раз и профанация, и попытка привлечь "паству". 

И ещё: Вы знаете, сколько человек там сейчас проходит "обучение"?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Но Вы же видели видеоинтервью "гуру" Еше Другпы, которые тут выше приведены? Они ни в какие ворота, мягко говоря, не лезут. Что касается самой Академии, один тот факт, что она напрямую связана с этим "гуру" - уже достаточное основание для того, чтобы с ней не связываться. 
> 
> Так что "сведения" все эти - как раз и профанация, и попытка привлечь "паству". 
> 
> И ещё: Вы знаете, сколько человек там сейчас проходит "обучение"?


Видео на ютубе не смотрел. Они и на сайте "Будд.академии" выложены или просто на ютубе?
Сколько человек посещает сайт или изъявило желание обучаться на сайте- мне неведомо. 
Возможно, посещение сайта возрастает благодаря рекламе, которую сайту делают в т.ч. и тут, т.к. "черный пиар- тоже пиар". 
Мне иногда пишут в личку и задают некоторые вопросы по буддизму, на которые я отвечаю в меру моих небольших познаний, но я не связываю это с тем, что где-то на сайте "висят" мои координаты, скорее, это связано с тем, что я админю в паре буддийских групп ВК.  

Сама по себе идея онлайн-ликбеза по буддизму мне кажется вполне достойной внимания. Ведь знаний не хватает даже у жителей буддийских регионов и даже у админов сайтов дацанов. Например, на сайте одного из бурятских дацанов меня по какой-то причине назвали "последователем Хинаяны", взяли эссе, которое я посылал на конкурс БТСР и основательно его попортили http://jambal.ru/wiki/198158_АЛЬМАНА...+жизни»
Причем никто из админов этого сайта со мной не связывался и разрешения не просил. 


И, если какие-то из моих статей и переводов появляются, пусть даже и в таком исковерканном виде, как показано выше, все равно, имхо. это кому-то может принести пользу. И, если на обсуждаемом сайте перепостят пару моих статей, то тоже, думаю, никому это не навредит.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Пема Ванчук, не увиливайте. На сайте этой шаражкиной конторы фактически указаны всего два преподавателя: Еше Друкпа Ринпоче и Вы. Там также сказано, что академия готовит буддийских наставников, уровень которых практически ничем не отличается от уровня подготовки ламы в буддийском университете.

Считаете ли Вы себя и своего компаньона по академии обладателями необходимого уровня образования, квалификации и полномочий, которые позволяют Вам заниматься подготовкой будущих наставников уровня выпускников буддийских университетов и шедр?

----------

Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Видео на ютубе не смотрел. Они и на сайте "Будд.академии" выложены или просто на ютубе?


Но ТУТ-то Вы их, наверное, посмотрели? И какие впечатления? На сайте Академии их не нашла...




> Сколько человек посещает сайт или изъявило желание обучаться на сайте- мне неведомо.


А кому ведомо? Еше Другпе? 




> Возможно, посещение сайта возрастает благодаря рекламе, которую сайту делают в т.ч. и тут, т.к. "черный пиар- тоже пиар".


Я сомневаюсь, что "реклама" тут как-то повысит рейтинги, т.к. БФ - уважаемый многими ресурс, как бы ЕД ни плевался в камеру по поводу БФ. 




> Мне иногда пишут в личку и задают некоторые вопросы по буддизму, на которые я отвечаю в меру моих небольших познаний, но я не связываю это с тем, что где-то на сайте "висят" мои координаты, скорее, это связано с тем, что я админю в паре буддийских групп ВК.


Вполне возможно!



> Сама по себе идея онлайн-ликбеза по буддизму мне кажется вполне достойной внимания. Ведь знаний не хватает даже у жителей буддийских регионов и даже у админов сайтов дацанов.


Идея достойна, только если она связана с такими крупными и достойными доверия международными организациями как ФПМТ (см. их модуль "Открытие буддизма", например). А если такие "гуру", вполне словоохотливые, часами ликзебничают в онлайн-трансляциях про, например, "нетрадиционную сексуальную ориентацию ЕСДЛ" и "отсутствие у него образования", при этом на сайте Академии ссылаясь на то, что ЕС Богдо-геген был "одним из его главных учителей", да ещё упоминая, что ЕС Богдо-геген якобы "составил ему его личный гороскоп и восхитился" (!!!), хочется найти его и, говоря по-тибетски, "так так со", т.е. "вмазать по заслугам"!




> Например, на сайте одного из бурятских дацанов меня по какой-то причине назвали "последователем Хинаяны", взяли эссе, которое я посылал на конкурс БТСР и основательно его попортили http://jambal.ru/wiki/198158_АЛЬМАНА...+жизни»
> Причем никто из админов этого сайта со мной не связывался и разрешения не просил.


А Вы почему не возмутились и не потребовали сатисфакции? Или пусть так и висит, попорченное эссе?




> И, если какие-то из моих статей и переводов появляются, пусть даже и в таком исковерканном виде, как показано выше, все равно, имхо. это кому-то может принести пользу. И, если на обсуждаемом сайте перепостят пару моих статей, то тоже, думаю, никому это не навредит.


Ну, как знаете. Тут обсуждается не Ваша персона, но если ничего не предпринимать это - молчаливое соучастие, имхо.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Таб Шераб (29.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Но ТУТ-то Вы их, наверное, посмотрели? И какие впечатления? На сайте Академии их не нашла...
> 
> 
> 
> А кому ведомо? Еше Другпе? 
> 
> 
> 
> Я сомневаюсь, что "реклама" тут как-то повысит рейтинги, т.к. БФ - уважаемый многими ресурс, как бы ЕД ни плевался в камеру по поводу БФ. 
> ...


Ну, создателю сайта, конечно известно кто и как часто посещает. Контакты есть- можете его лично спросить, заодно спросить и про учителей, про то где человек учился, знает ли тибетский язык и проч. 
Ну, если я поставлю себе цель ругаться со всеми, кто что-то про меня написал в Сети, то на это можно потратить всю драгоценную человеческую жизнь. Не ехать же мне в Бурятию ради того, чтобы поругаться с ширээтэ данного дацана?  
Попробую обрисовать ситуацию как я ее понимаю. 
1. Существует сайт ЭБА, основания закрывать его или блокировать вряд ли найдет даже Роскомнадзор. Так что сайт существует и будет существовать. Кто-то будет его посещать, особенно, если на этом форуме и на форуме "Тхеравада.ру" этот сайт будут часто обсуждать. Возможности "черного пиара" явно недооценены. Например. я знаю нескольких человек, которые пришли в буддизм и, в частности, стали учениками Ламы Оле как раз по причине того, что Кураев, Питанов и прочие активно критиковали буддизм и ККАПОН. 
2. В настоящее время посетитель сайта может что-то на нем прочитать и обратиться с вопросами к создателю сайта или ко мне, т.к. мои данные там тоже указаны. 
3. Те, кто выдвигают в отношении меня претензии, очевидно, хотят, чтобы посетитель обсуждаемого сайта мог обращаться с вопросами по поводу буддизма исключительно к создателю сайта и не мог спрашивать меня. 
Я правильно понял суть Ваших претензий и суть претензий уважаемого Таб Шераба- *Вы хотите, чтобы на вопросы посетителей сайта мог ответить исключительно Еше Другпа, и никто кроме него?*

Насчет программы ФПМТ- "Открытие буддизма"- программа интересная, хотя как мне показалось, она представляет собой комментарий на Ламрим. Но комментарий добротный и толковый. Только вот ведь в чем беда- не все живут в Петербурге и могут посещать занятия ФПМТ. Бесплатных программ буддийского онлайн-обучения, насколько я знаю, пока нет. И никто пока не стремится эту нишу заполнить.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, создателю сайта, конечно известно кто и как часто посещает. Контакты есть- можете его лично спросить, заодно спросить и про учителей, про то где человек учился, знает ли тибетский язык и проч.


А кто создатель сайта? ЕД? 




> Ну, если я поставлю себе цель ругаться со всеми, кто что-то про меня написал в Сети, то на это можно потратить всю драгоценную человеческую жизнь. Не ехать же мне в Бурятию ради того, чтобы поругаться с ширээтэ данного дацана?


Ну написать-то хотя бы можно? И попросить хотя бы поправить Ваше искажённое эссе? Или оно Вам больше нравится к таком новом виде?




> 1. Существует сайт ЭБА, основания закрывать его или блокировать вряд ли найдет даже Роскомнадзор. Так что сайт существует и будет существовать. Кто-то будет его посещать, особенно, если на этом форуме и на форуме "Тхеравада.ру" этот сайт будут часто обсуждать. Возможности "черного пиара" явно не


Вам этот момент явно по нраву. Что такое Роскомнадзор - уже многим ясно....




> 2. В настоящее время посетитель сайта может что-то на нем прочитать и обратиться с вопросами к создателю сайта или ко мне, т.к. мои данные там тоже указаны.


А если про гелуг или про ЕСДЛ спросят, особенно жители традиционных буддийских регионов?




> 3. Те, кто выдвигают в отношении меня претензии, очевидно, хотят, чтобы посетитель обсуждаемого сайта мог обращаться с вопросами по поводу буддизма исключительно к создателю сайта и не мог спрашивать меня. 
> Я правильно понял суть Ваших претензий и суть претензий уважаемого Таб Шераба- *Вы хотите, чтобы на вопросы посетителей сайта мог ответить исключительно Еше Другпа, и никто кроме него?*


Я лично этого не хочу, но, судя по всму, что Вам неизвестна статистика, балом правите там не Вы. Или я ошибаюсь?




> Насчет программы ФПМТ- "Открытие буддизма"- программа интересная, хотя как мне показалось, она представляет собой комментарий на Ламрим. Но комментарий добротный и толковый. Только вот ведь в чем беда- не все живут в Петербурге и могут посещать занятия ФПМТ. Бесплатных программ буддийского онлайн-обучения, насколько я знаю, пока нет. И никто пока не стремится эту нишу заполнить.


А что нужно ещё онлайн? (Кстати, программа ФПМТ была разработана и для онлайн тоже). Или онлайн-обучение нужно по тантре, как Вы думаете? И что там насчёт бесплатности, если обучение в этой Вашей Академии платное?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А кто создатель сайта? ЕД? 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну написать-то хотя бы можно? И попросить хотя бы поправить Ваше искажённое эссе? Или оно Вам больше нравится к таком новом виде?
> 
> 
> 
> Вам этот момент явно по нраву. Что такое Роскомнадзор - уже многим ясно....
> ...


Если меня спросят о Гелуг или ЕСДЛ, то я, с Вашего позволения, переадресую человека к Вам или к другому компетентному человеку, относящемуся к данной традиции. Итак, если Вы не хотите, чтобы на вопросы посетителей сайта отвечал только Еше Другпа, то какие ко мне претензии? Кстати, Вы можете его попросить добавить там и Ваши контакты, тогда те посетители сайта, кто заинтересуются Гелуг и тибетским языком, будут спрашивать напрямую Вас, а не Еше Другпу или меня. Или Вы хотите, чтобы на вопросы посетителей сайта о Гелуг и ЕСДЛ отвечал только Еше Другпа?

Насчет балов  и сайтов- мне хватает забот, работа, практика, да еще и несколько мероприятий буддийских намечено на весну, деньги надо где-то найти. Так что у меня пока что "голова болит" не о сайтах и моих переписанных эссе, тем более, что за это эссе я уже получил диплом за подписью Пандито Хамбо Ламы и его подлинный текст опубликован на сайте АРД. 

Насчет онлайн-образования, по моему мнению, нужен проект который давал бы стройную систему базовых знаний о буддизме, причем с учетом последних достижений мировой буддологии. Нельзя выезжать только на уже устаревшей книге Е. А. Торчинова. То есть, нужна светская, буддологическая, религиоведческая образовательная платформа, чтобы человек мог узнать об истории буддизма, о происхождении терминов "Махаяна" и "Тхеравада", о том, какие школы есть, о том, является ли Бон буддизмом ( у нас уже зарегистриовали "буддистскую общину Бон" :Smilie: ) и т.д. Возможно, некоторые основы буддийской герменевтики, философии, иконографии (чтобы завидев тантрическую тханку человек, подобно некоторым тхеравадинам не считал это порнографией) и так далее. Получив такой багаж знаний, человек уже сможет уверенно ориентироваться в информации о буддизме  и выбрать ту или иную традицию, поехать к тому или иному традиционному учителю и получить от него посвящения. 

Что касается программы ФПМТ, то она, имхо, не общедоступна, я как-то пробовал зарегистрироваться, но не вышло. Также, насколько я могу судить по знакомству  с материалами, она дает информацию в основном по Гелуг.
Насчет платности обучения я не в курсе. Лично я считаю, что образование должно быть бесплатным, в т.ч. и в Сети.

Не во всех городах и весях есть БЦ или учителя, далеко не все могут ездить учиться в Тибет или Индию. Информации же стало так много, что без проводника, без системного знания, легко получить превратное представление. Поэтому активно развивается онлайн-обучение. Например, я проходил на Курзере курсы по буддийской медитации и буддийской психологии, организованные американскими университетами с привлечением в т.ч. и буддийских учителей. Если говорить о русскоязычном пространстве, то Игорь Берхин делает это в рамках 28-дневного курса буддийской медитации. В остальном, по вопросу буддийского онлайн-ликбеза мы от США отстаем. Да, на ютубе много видео про буддизм, но как выбрать то, которое действительно соответствует подлинному знанию? Ведь можно найти на ютубе и "лекции" Мальцева об "остановке колеса Сансары" и лекции на тему "буддизм как форма сатанизма".

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Йен

У выложенных видео на ютубе по 50-70 просмотров, да и то , видимо, благодаря этому форуму. Так что не думаю, что новоявленный недолама так популярен в инете )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Пема Ванчук, повторяю свой вопрос, адресованный лично Вам.

На сайте этой шаражкиной конторы фактически указаны всего два преподавателя: Еше Друкпа Ринпоче и Вы. Там также сказано, что академия готовит буддийских наставников, уровень которых практически ничем не отличается от уровня подготовки ламы в буддийском университете.

Считаете ли Вы себя и своего компаньона по академии обладателями необходимого уровня образования, квалификации и полномочий, которые позволяют Вам заниматься подготовкой будущих наставников уровня выпускников буддийских университетов и шедр?

----------

Aion (29.12.2015), Нико (29.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Фил (29.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если меня спросят о Гелуг или ЕСДЛ, то я, с Вашего позволения, переадресую человека к Вам или к другому компетентному человеку, относящемуся к данной традиции. Итак, если Вы не хотите, чтобы на вопросы посетителей сайта отвечал только Еше Другпа, то какие ко мне претензии? Кстати, Вы можете его попросить добавить там и Ваши контакты, тогда те посетители сайта, кто заинтересуются Гелуг и тибетским языком, будут спрашивать напрямую Вас, а не Еше Другпу или меня.


Будда упаси, чтобы там были мои контакты)))). 




> Или Вы хотите, чтобы на вопросы посетителей сайта о Гелуг и ЕСДЛ отвечал только Еше Другпа?


Не хочу, конечно, но в свете выложенных тут роликов он просто не компетентен не то что отвечать на вопросы о гелуг и ЕСДЛ, но и о Другпа Кагью тоже. 




> Насчет балов  и сайтов- мне хватает забот, работа, практика, да еще и несколько мероприятий буддийских намечено на весну, деньги надо где-то найти. Так что у меня пока что "голова болит" не о сайтах и моих переписанных эссе, тем более, что за это эссе я уже получил диплом за подписью Пандито Хамбо Ламы и его подлинный текст опубликован на сайте АРД.


А, ну диплом от Хамбо много чего меняет). 




> Насчет онлайн-образования, по моему мнению, нужен проект который давал бы стройную систему базовых знаний о буддизме, причем с учетом последних достижений мировой буддологии. Нельзя выезжать только на уже устаревшей книге Е. А. Торчинова. То есть, нужна светская, буддологическая, религиоведческая образовательная платформа, чтобы человек мог узнать об истории буддизма, о происхождении терминов "Махаяна" и "Тхеравада", о том, какие школы есть, о том, является ли Бон буддизмом ( у нас уже зарегистриовали "буддистскую общину Бон") и т.д. Возможно, некоторые основы буддийской герменевтики, философии, иконографии (чтобы завидев тантрическую тханку человек, подобно некоторым тхеравадинам не считал это порнографией) и так далее. Получив такой багаж знаний, человек уже сможет уверенно ориентироваться в информации о буддизме  и выбрать ту или иную традицию, поехать к тому или иному традиционному учителю и получить от него посвящения.


С этим я не поспорю, но всё же люди компетентные нужны, из разных традиций. А не это.....(((




> Что касается программы ФПМТ, то она, имхо, не общедоступна, я как-то пробовал зарегистрироваться, но не вышло. Также, насколько я могу судить по знакомству  с материалами, она дает информацию в основном по Гелуг.


Связались бы с людьми из центра "Ганден Тендар Линг" (fpmt.ru), может и подскажут чего. И там даётся базовая инфа, которая, имхо, касается всех школ. Даже в ньингма о том же говорят на базовых лекциях.

Что уж говорить о том, что подавляющее большинство лам Другпа Кагью (в Индии, где это доступно) регулярно посещает учения ЕСДЛ...




> Не во всех городах и весях есть БЦ или учителя, далеко не все могут ездить учиться в Тибет или Индию.


Это печальный, конечно, факт, но те же жители трад. буддийских регионов РФ как-то умудряются раз в год ездить в Индию... А уж их зарплаты.... это смехотворное что-то.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Пема Ванчук, повторяю свой вопрос, адресованный лично Вам.
> 
> На сайте этой шаражкиной конторы фактически указаны всего два преподавателя: Еше Друкпа Ринпоче и Вы. Там также сказано, что академия готовит буддийских наставников, уровень которых практически ничем не отличается от уровня подготовки ламы в буддийском университете.
> 
> Считаете ли Вы себя и своего компаньона по академии обладателями необходимого уровня образования, квалификации и полномочий, которые позволяют Вам заниматься подготовкой будущих наставников уровня выпускников буддийских университетов и шедр?


У меня есть кое-какие знания по поводу Дальневосточной Махаяны, по истории буддизма в ЮВА, в частности, по вьетнамскому буддизму. Планирую написать несколько статей по буддологии.  Диплома о буддийском образовании лично у меня нет и в шедре я не учился. Так что, если вдруг у Вас появилось желание у меня учиться, то я Вас разочарую- пока не достигну реализации 8 бхуми, не считаю себя достойным брать учеников :Smilie: . Единственное, что я могу- это кое-что переводить и писать статьи, а потом делиться результатами моего увлечения с неопределенным кругом заинтересованных лиц. 

Можете спросить Еше Другпу- есть ли у него дипломы и буддийское образование, у кого он учился и кого он учил/учит. Отвечать я могу только за себя, если интересно насчет его знаний- спросите его сами. Обсуждать другого человека "за спиной" не считаю допустимым, равно как и не стремлюсь выполнять роль посредника между Вами и Еше Другпа, у меня и других дел хватает, знаете ли.  

Педагогической деятельностью я в свое время занимался в колледже, где три года преподавал право, также девять лет работал тренером. Преподаватель из меня, как выяснилось, не очень хороший. Мне больше нравится изучать самому, чем кому-то что-то "разжевывать" и объяснять. Но, ответить на одиночный вопрос, если его задаст посетитель сайта или группы ВКонтакте, я смогу, правда. настолько, насколько хватит объема моих знаний. Если чего не знаю- так и говорю, что не знаю и отправляю человека к тому, кто знает. За роль "буддийского справочного бюро" денег мне никто не платит.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

"Кое-какие знания" по поводу буддизма здесь есть у всех, и даже у новоиспечённого российского тулку Еше Друкпы, как бы странно это не звучало. Однако, "кое-каких знаний", опыта преподавания права (Карл!) и спортивных дисциплин (Карл!) совершенно недостаточно для того, чтобы готовить _буддийских наставников, уровень которых практически ничем не отличается от уровня подготовки ламы в буддийском университете_. А именно это и гарантирует шаражкина контора, преподавателем которой Вы и являетесь.

Так что, можно предположить, что Вам просто не хватает смелости честно признаться в участии в столь сомнительном мероприятии и Вы пытаетесь свалить всё на "первого российского тулку", по принципу "моя хата с краю".

----------

Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> С этим я не поспорю, но всё же люди компетентные нужны, из разных традиций. А не это.....(((
> 
> Связались бы с людьми из центра "Ганден Тендар Линг" (fpmt.ru), может и подскажут чего. И там даётся базовая инфа, которая, имхо, касается всех школ. Даже в ньингма о том же говорят на базовых лекциях.
> 
> Что уж говорить о том, что подавляющее большинство лам Другпа Кагью (в Индии, где это доступно) регулярно посещает учения ЕСДЛ...
> 
> Это печальный, конечно, факт, но те же жители трад. буддийских регионов РФ как-то умудряются раз в год ездить в Индию... А уж их зарплаты.... это смехотворное что-то.


Компетентные люди из разных традиций нужны. но они или заняты, или не хотят тратить свое время. Приведу пример, когда я создал группу "Махаяна" https://vk.com/club39734076  ВКонтакте,. я пригласил туда в качестве модераторов знающих людей из Гелуг, Ньингма, даже из Вон-буддизма, отыскал ВК китайца, практикующего Чань и нашел японца, практикующего в Синнойен и говорящего по-английски. Но, как оказалось, времени на онлайн-деятельность у  компетентных людей мало. Есть и другие заботы у них. 

Сайт ФПМТ смотрел, к тому же, хоть фонд и Махаянский, но Дальневосточную Махаяну как-то забыли. За ссылку- спасибо, когда я закончу пару своих работ по происхождению Махаяны и некоторым сутрам, предложу им, возможно, мои опусы окажутся им полезными.  Если говорить о формате. то мне больше по душе модель Курзеры или Универсариума, или Edx, :
-бесплатное обучение
-лекции+текстовый материал
-контроль знаний при помощи тестов и экзамена.

То есть, чтобы я мог зайти на сайт ФПМТ, в любое время прослушать курс лекций, скажем, по "Украшению ясных постижений", прочитать необходимую литературу, сдать тест на знание полученного материала. написать эссе по теме и чтобы это эссе проверил знающий человек. А потом, возможно, получить сертификат или не получать. К сертификатам и грамотам я как-то привык- целый шкаф заставлен медалями, кубками, грамотами и сертификатами по разным вещам: от НЛП и Вьет Тай Чи- до курсов политических аналитиков.

----------

Нико (29.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> "Кое-какие знания" по поводу буддизма здесь есть у всех, и даже у новоиспечённого российского тулку Еше Друкпы, как бы странно это не звучало. Однако, "кое-каких знаний", опыта преподавания права (Карл!) и спортивных дисциплин (Карл!) совершенно недостаточно для того, чтобы готовить _буддийских наставников, уровень которых практически ничем не отличается от уровня подготовки ламы в буддийском университете_.


Так я Вам и не говорил, что я кого-то готовлю на роль буддийского наставника, и, вдобавок, неоднократно говорил, что *сам учителем Дхармы не являюсь и не собираюсь кого-либо учить Дхарме пока не обрету реализаций.* Это так сложно понять, Карл? Кроме того, я крайне скептически оцениваю свои педагогические способности, т.к объясняю я не совсем понятно, видите, даже Вы до сих пор не поняли, что я- не учитель. На то, чтобы оценить свой уровень педагогического "мастерства", у меня было предостаточно времени- поэтому я и упомянул вехи моей педагогической карьеры. Как спортсмен я был достаточно успешный, учеников своего уровня подготовить не смог, учебник по праву я написал и неплохой, т.к. его презентовали на выставке учебных пособий, но вот с дисциплиной в аудитории были проблемы. Такой уж я человек. 

Для того, чтобы оценивать уровень подготовки в буддийском университете, надо там учиться, Карл! Я там не учился. Но я Вам неоднократно говорил, что Вы можете спросить об этом у Еше Другпы, учился ли он в буддийском учебном заведении.  Чтобы понять мою роль в этом проекте, перечитайте, пожалуйста, еще раз более ранние сообщения.

----------


## Нико

> К сертификатам и грамотам я как-то привык- целый шкаф заставлен медалями, кубками, грамотами и сертификатами по разным вещам: от НЛП и Вьет Тай Чи- до курсов политических аналитиков.


Надо же... А я как-то не привыкла).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Pasha

> а вот это интересно ) можно поподробнее?


Я сотовый дал пришла рассылка пастор тогда то Воскресил в морге человека приходите в вк pastordima id

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Так я Вам и не говорил, что я кого-то готовлю на роль буддийского наставника, и, вдобавок, неоднократно говорил, что *сам учителем Дхармы не являюсь и не собираюсь кого-либо учить Дхарме пока не обрету реализаций.* Это так сложно понять, Карл? Кроме того, я крайне скептически оцениваю свои педагогические способности, т.к объясняю я не совсем понятно, видите, даже Вы до сих пор не поняли, что я- не учитель. На то, чтобы оценить свой уровень педагогического "мастерства", у меня было предостаточно времени- поэтому я и упомянул вехи моей педагогической карьеры. Как спортсмен я был достаточно успешный, учеников своего уровня подготовить не смог, учебник по праву я написал и неплохой, т.к. его презентовали на выставке учебных пособий, но вот с дисциплиной в аудитории были проблемы. Такой уж я человек. 
> 
> Для того, чтобы оценивать уровень подготовки в буддийском университете, надо там учиться, Карл! Я там не учился. Но я Вам неоднократно говорил, что Вы можете спросить об этом у Еше Другпы, учился ли он в буддийском учебном заведении.  Чтобы понять мою роль в этом проекте, перечитайте, пожалуйста, еще раз более ранние сообщения.


Проблема в том, Ваша роль в проекте описанная здесь, прямо противоречит Вашей роли, описанной на сайте "академии". Именно на это противоречие я и указываю. Так что, Вы, уж будьте добры, или "трусы наденьте, или крестик снимите", как говорится. Хороший парень – это не профессия.

Мне известно что т.н. Еше Друкпа учился какое-то время в "иволге", но, к сожалению так ничему и не научился, судя по тому откровенному бреду, который можно услышать в его роликах. Одна нёнпа-кагью, чего стоит.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Дубинин

> Надо же... А я как-то не привыкла).


Эта, хорош раззорять институт буддийский- для преподавателей. Я контакт свой то-же хочу- туда, и преподавать (за долю малую), и труды то-же, и интервью с вопросами. (а меня тоже Богдо- Геген хвалил и почти восторгался- ты-же свидетель)

----------


## Нико

> Эта, хорош раззорять институт буддийский- для преподавателей. Я контакт свой то-же хочу- туда, и преподавать (за долю малую), и труды то-же, и интервью с вопросами. (а меня тоже Богдо- Геген хвалил и почти восторгался- ты-же свидетель)


Ну так вперед и с песней - туда!)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну так вперед и с песней - туда!)))


Так вы тут всё загадили! Как теперь спасать всех живых? Они сюда зайдут- и подозревать начнут- что есть места и другие- с иными "втулками". А это не потребно!

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Проблема в том, Ваша роль в проекте описанная здесь, прямо противоречит Вашей роли, описанной на сайте "академии". Именно на это противоречие я и указываю. Так что, Вы, уж будьте добры, или "трусы оденьте, или крестик снимите", как говорится. Хороший парень – это не профессия.
> 
> Мне известно что т.н. Еше Друкпа учился какое-то время в "иволге", но, к сожалению так ничему и не научился, судя по тому откровенному бреду, который можно услышать в его роликах. Одна нёнпа-кагью, чего стоит.


Мне искренне жаль, что Вы так и не поняли смысл того, почему на сайте есть мои контакты. Вроде бы все уже предельно ясно сказал. Если создатель сайта не я, то я не вправе редактировать его содержимое. Это во-первых. А во-вторых, если бы с сайта пропали мои данные, имхо, пользы это никому не принесло бы. А, ради пользы жс,  я готов понести и имиджевые потери на этом форуме, раз уж пользователи форума так негативно оценивают материалы сайта. 

Еще раз, если Вы, уважаемый Сойлсе Туэйд, в чем-то не согласны с Еше Другпа, у Вас есть вопросы по поводу содержимого сайта, Вы не уверены в его квалификации и т.д., то спросите напрямую у него. Контакты же есть. Или Вы по каким-то причинам опасаетесь спросить у него лично и начинаете расспрашивать меня? Но я Вас разочарую, обсуждать других людей за спиной я тут не стану, как не стану и посредником между Вами и Еше Другпа. Мне других дел хватает. В общем, если есть вопросы ко мне лично- спрашивайте. Если же вопросы по сайту- спрашивайте у создателя сайта, т.е. Еше Другпы.

----------


## Нико

> (а меня тоже Богдо- Геген хвалил и почти восторгался- ты-же свидетель)


Личный гороскоп те не составил - вот промашка вышла((((.

----------

Дубинин (29.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Ладно, задам вопрос так... Пема Ванчук, являетесь ли Вы преподавателем Электронной Буддийской Академии, то есть лицом, непосредственно ответственным за подготовку буддийских наставников, уровень которых практически ничем не отличается от уровня выпускников буддийских институтов и шедр, или же, информация о Вас, как о преподавателе Электронной Буддийской Академии не соответствует действительности и являеться ложью. Во избежание разнообразных кривотолков, прошу ответить предельно кратко: да, являюсь / нет, не являюсь.

----------

Нико (29.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Ладно, задам вопрос так... Пема Ванчук, являетесь ли Вы преподавателем Электронной Буддийской Академии, то есть лицом, непосредственно ответственным за подготовку буддийских наставников, уровень которых практически ничем не отличается от уровня выпускников буддийских институтов и шедр, или же, информация о Вас, как о преподавателе Электронной Буддийской Академии не соответствует действительности и являеться ложью. Во избежание разнообразных кривотолков, прошу ответить предельно кратко: да, являюсь / нет, не являюсь.


*Человеком, который осуществляет подготовку буддийских наставников уровня выпускников шедр и т.д. я не являюсь.* Десять раз уже сказал Вам об этом. О смысле нахождения моих контактов на сайте я писал выше, причем тоже неоднократно. Вообще, на сайте ЭБА описано, на какую тему там могут быть размещены мои материалы- перечитайте еще раз. Статьи я писать могу- готовить лам не могу.  Конечно, материалы по этим темам носят светский, религиоведческий характер и, имхо, не являются теми, по которым обучают буддийских наставников, т.е. духовных лиц.

Вот с сайта информация о том, на какую тему там могут быть мои материалы:

    История буддизма по странам и согласно буддийской историографии.
    Необуддийские и квазибуддийские учения и движения.
    Политический буддизм.
    Буддийский взгляд на социально-экономические проблемы.
    Влияние буддизма на культуру стран Азии и других стран 
    Философские школы 
    Буддизм и наука.
    Буддийская танатология.
https://buddhismacademy.wordpress.co...emy-buddhisma/

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (29.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А во-вторых, если бы с сайта пропали мои данные, имхо, пользы это никому не принесло бы.


Я наоборот считаю, что, пропади с этого сомнительного сайта Ваши данные, имхо, это принесло бы пользу и Вам, и другим. Что, нет других ресурсов? (Можно и свой создать, учитывая специфику Вашей деятельности). 

Если только у Вас нет желания продолжать сотр-во с ЕД.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Вообще, на сайте ЭБА описано, на какую тему там могут быть размещены мои материалы- перечитайте еще раз.


Не могли бы Вы дать прямую ссылку на то место, где описываются Ваши должностные обязанности?

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Я наоборот считаю, что, пропади с этого сомнительного сайта Ваши данные, имхо, это принесло бы пользу и Вам, и другим. Что, нет других ресурсов? (Можно и свой создать, учитывая специфику Вашей деятельности). 
> 
> Если только у Вас нет желания продолжать сотр-во с ЕД.


Ну, нельзя же упрекнуть человека за отсутствие желания заботиться о своей репутации, право.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я наоборот считаю, что, пропади с этого сомнительного сайта Ваши данные, имхо, это принесло бы пользу и Вам, и другим. Что, нет других ресурсов? (Можно и свой создать, учитывая специфику Вашей деятельности). 
> 
> Если только у Вас нет желания продолжать сотр-во с ЕД.


Если удалять мои данные с этого сайта, то надо и с сайта вышеупомянутого дацана, и с других сайтов, где так или иначе присутствует ссылка на меня, ведь о какой равностности иначе может идти речь. Насчет пользы и вреда- тут вопрос спорный. Как я понял, форумчане требуют от меня, чтобы я поругался с Еше Другпа, в итоге мое имя было бы убрано с сайта и на вопросы посетителей сайта смог бы отвечать только его создатель. Лично я считаю, что пользы это никому не принесло бы.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Ну, нельзя же упрекнуть человека за отсутствие желания заботиться о своей репутации, право.


Если заботиться о репутации, то мне надо и с настоятелем неизвестного мне бурятского дацана ругаться, ибо на сайте дацана я указан в качестве "последователя Хинаяны".

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Пема Ванчук, у меня к Вам вопрос, прежде всего, как к специалисту в области истории буддизма по странам и согласно буддийской историографии. Насколько верным является тезис о том, что Далай-лама является главой школы Гелуг, а Гелуг, в свою очередь, является "педофильской школой", как смеет утверждать Ваш коллега и первый российский тулку Еше Друкпа в своём ролике, посвящённом личности Далай-ламы. Существуют ли объективные научные доказательства в пользу озвученных тезисов?

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

И ещё вопрос. Коли уж Вы не отрицаете свою сопричастность к работе академии, не могли бы Вы ознакомить общественность с личностями тех, кто непосредственно занимается подготовкой буддийских наставников, соответствующей уровню выпускников буддийских институтов и шедр, раз уж это не входит лично в Вашу компетенцию, как нам стало известно?

----------


## Йен

Паренек явно неадекватный или просто мошенник или и то и другое, надо же было додуматься слепить сайт фэйковой "академии" на бесплатном хостинге, в которой он же и главный академик, раскручивать его какими-то убогими статейками с унижением монахов и надеяться, что кто-то будет платить денги за обучение в этом нелепом заведении. Поэтому, если кого-то включили в список преподавателей этого псевдобуддийского проекта, то было бы логичным сделать все возможное, чтобы его имя там не фигурировало. Как минимум связаться с создателем сайта и потребовать убрать свои данные.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.12.2015), Гъелкапри Мепа (29.12.2015), Дубинин (29.12.2015), Паньянатта Армениавэ (29.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Фил (29.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Очередной перл. Оказывается у первого российского ктулху ещё и раздвоение личности. Для справки, Еше Друкпа и Ньонпа Норбу – одно и то же лицо, в чём можно убедиться, посетив соответствующие страницы vk.

----------

Ассаджи (29.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> И ещё вопрос. Коли уж Вы не отрицаете свою сопричастность к работе академии, не могли бы Вы ознакомить общественность с личностями тех, кто непосредственно занимается подготовкой буддийских наставников, соответствующей уровню выпускников буддийских институтов и шедр, раз уж это не входит лично в Вашу компетенцию, как нам стало известно?


Спрашивайте напрямую у создателя сайта. Извините, но я немного занят и отвечать на одни и те же вопросы по несколько раз мне некогда. Думаю, на все вопросы по поводу сайта, участников и проч. Вам лучше спросить у создателя сайта.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Паренек явно неадекватный или просто мошенник или и то и другое, надо же было додуматься слепить сайт фэйковой "академии" на бесплатном хостинге, в которой он же и главный академик, раскручивать его какими-то убогими статейками с унижением монахов и надеяться, что кто-то будет платить денги за обучение в этом нелепом заведении. Поэтому, если кого-то включили в список преподавателей этого псевдобуддийского проекта, то было бы логичным сделать все возможное, чтобы его имя там не фигурировало. Как минимум связаться с создателем сайта и потребовать убрать свои данные.


Ну, а сайт бурятского дацана, на коем я числюсь "хинаянцем"- тоже на бесплатном хостинге и фейковый? Если бы уж я вздумал на что-то обижаться, то обижался бы на сайт дацана. Да  и Вас если бы Вас так назвали на официальном сайте бурятского дацана, думаю, это расстроило бы.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вобщем то, в полно обыкновенный комм.проект, ни первый и не последний в своём роде. Кому нужно (а это может быть востребовано эзотериками, скорее всего небуддистами), получат (купят) сертификат на этом сайте. в реальности никто не будет там учится, ибо в этом необходимости особой нет, интернет -сайты ломятся, переполненны дхармической и эзотерической информацией.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Спрашивайте напрямую у создателя сайта. Извините, но я немного занят и отвечать на одни и те же вопросы по несколько раз мне некогда. Думаю, на все вопросы по поводу сайта, участников и проч. Вам лучше спросить у создателя сайта.


Слив засчитан.

----------

Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если удалять мои данные с этого сайта, то надо и с сайта вышеупомянутого дацана, и с других сайтов, где так или иначе присутствует ссылка на меня, ведь о какой равностности иначе может идти речь. Насчет пользы и вреда- тут вопрос спорный. Как я понял, форумчане требуют от меня, чтобы я поругался с Еше Другпа, в итоге мое имя было бы убрано с сайта и на вопросы посетителей сайта смог бы отвечать только его создатель. Лично я считаю, что пользы это никому не принесло бы.


Такое ощущение, что Вы чего-то недоговариваете.
Зачем ругаться с Еще Друкпа?
Неужели он не убрал бы Ваше имя по Вашей же просьбе?

----------

Дубинин (29.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Ну, а сайт бурятского дацана, на коем я числюсь "хинаянцем"- тоже на бесплатном хостинге и фейковый? Если бы уж я вздумал на что-то обижаться, то обижался бы на сайт дацана. Да  и Вас если бы Вас так назвали на официальном сайте бурятского дацана, думаю, это расстроило бы.


Потратить пять минут на письмо администратору, чтобы тот убрал несоответствующую действительности информацию, не так уж и сложно. Вы на форуме в этой теме тратите больше времени на оправдания. Тем более, новоявленный академик от буддизма отвечает на комментарии к своим статейкам, пишите прямо туда.

----------

Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

подобных сайтов в одном только рунете-сотни.
можно купить дипломы рейки, хера-мантии, мага -целителя
вот, прорекламирую http://astropro.ru/esoteric/?p=faq&id=27
там с десяток разных сертификатов можно получить.

----------


## Shus

> Такое ощущение, что Вы чего-то недоговариваете.
> Зачем ругаться с Еще Друкпа?
> Неужели он не убрал бы Ваше имя по Вашей же просьбе?


Там все как-то непросто, если не сказать мутно. Вот имя бханте Топпера по его требованию убрали и, пожалуйста, началось: http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic....64fd4b5e4e7751

----------

Aion (29.12.2015), Tenpa Sherab (29.12.2015), Дубинин (29.12.2015), Йен (29.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Фил (29.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Там все как-то непросто, если не сказать мутно. Вот имя бханте Топпера по его требованию убрали и, пожалуйста, началось: http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic....64fd4b5e4e7751


То что мутно, я сразу понял. Нечотко!

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Вот кто на самом деле скрывается под аватаром главного держателя линии преемственности нгакпа / нангпа / нёнпа-кагью и альтер-эго ктулху Еше Друкпы в vk. Не менее знатные клоуны, кстати.

----------

Паньянатта Армениавэ (29.12.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Если заботиться о репутации, то мне надо и с настоятелем неизвестного мне бурятского дацана ругаться, ибо на сайте дацана я указан в качестве "последователя Хинаяны".


Можно было-бы принять этот ответ, если-бы Пема фигурировал в верхнем списке буддологов .
Так нет-же. Он там внизу ,вместе с самим гуру в паре.
Чего-то тут так.
Пема Ванчук , Вы до сих пор у меня вызывали искреннее уважение за свои знания и стиль речи.
Незнаю ,чем можно обяснить тот факт ,что вы оказавшись в такой компании ,не хотите с ней порвать.
Искренне недоумеваю.

----------

Aion (29.12.2015), Гъелкапри Мепа (29.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (29.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Фил (29.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Там все как-то непросто, если не сказать мутно. Вот имя бханте Топпера по его требованию убрали и, пожалуйста, началось: http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic....64fd4b5e4e7751


И, угадайте теперь с трех раз, кто будет отвечать на вопросы посетителей сайта о Тхераваде. А так, про меня разное пишут, я уже привык. В Тхеравадинских группах в том числе меня обвиняют в том, что я якобы оскорбил пользователей даже тех групп, в которых не состоял и не заходил. Как говорится, "хвалу и клевету приемли равнодушно", ну или "он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной. У тех, кто думает так, ненависть не прекращается".

Если кто-то меня ругает или распускает обо мне сплетни- так созревает моя неблагая карма, что тут поделать.

----------

Дифо (02.01.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Фил (29.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> И, угадайте теперь с трех раз, кто будет отвечать на вопросы посетителей сайта о Тхераваде. А так, про меня разное пишут, я уже привык. В Тхеравадинских группах в том числе меня обвиняют в том, что я якобы оскорбил пользователей даже тех групп, в которых не состоял и не заходил. Как говорится, "хвалу и клевету приемли равнодушно", ну или "он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной. У тех, кто думает так, ненависть не прекращается".
> 
> Если кто-то меня ругает или распускает обо мне сплетни- так созревает моя неблагая карма, что тут поделать.


Продолжайте в том же духе, мученик Вы наш.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Если кто-то меня ругает или распускает обо мне сплетни- так созревает моя неблагая карма, что тут поделать.


  В данном случае используя ваше имя пытаются собирать деньги, это уже мошенничеством попахивает. Можно обратиться и с заявлением в полицию, а то доказывай потом, что ни при чем.

----------


## Фил

Глеб Шутов (  @*Пема Ванчук* ) свою позицию объяснил - этого достаточно (мне по крайней мере)
А что ему надо делать он и сам знает и отчитываться не обязан ни перед кем.
Ну и музыку тоже сам потом встречать будет, если что.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> В данном случае используя ваше имя пытаются собирать деньги, это уже мошенничеством попахивает. Можно обратиться и с заявлением в полицию, а то доказывай потом, что ни при чем.


Так Глеб ведь не против, о чём уже ясно дал понять в своих комментариях. Признаёт, что участвует в деятельности академии, имеет набор должностных обязанностей, но, будущих буддийских наставников уровня выпускников буддийских институтов и шедр не готовит, и денег не берёт, ибо парень скромный. Вопрос репутации его тоже не беспокоит, ибо восемь мирских дхарм никто не отменял.  :Kiss:

----------

Фил (29.12.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Вот ведь моралисты! Я тут тоже кривляюсь- за "спасибу" редкую в поте лица. Вот если-бы Вседержитель- разума не зажал, я бы то-же статьи писал, спасал- разъяснял- где хоть кто-нибудь читает. 
Житейское дело- отцепитись!

----------

Фил (29.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Я бы, единственное, хотел понять, присутствует ли в их академической среде согласие по ключевым вопросам, связанным с современной историей буддизма, например? Считает ли Глеб, позиционируя себя специалистом в области буддийской истории и историографии, например, как и Еше Друкпа, что Далай-лама – это глава "педофильской школы" Гелуг, а по совместительству "нарушитель самай", "предатель" и "педераст, который красит губы", или же у него имеется собственная точка зрения на этот счёт. Ежели имеется, то хотелось бы понять, по какому принципу составляются методички и какая позиция в результате доходит до будущих лам–выпускников академии.

Однако, Глеб игнорирует мой вопрос, поскольку человек очень занятой. Груздём назвался, а полезать в кузовок, при этом, всячески не желает, ибо, что коллега-ктулху подумает.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Следование ложному пути, вызывающему неуважение к другим и возвышению себя за счет принижения, шуток и язвительных высказываний, а также исповедование переработанной до неузнаваемости = под себя версии - это прямой и самый быстрый путь в ад. На самом деле самой опасной сектой является АПОНКК не устану об этом предупреждать во благо всех существ.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Следование ложному пути, вызывающему неуважение к другим и возвышению себя за счет принижения, шуток и язвительных высказываний, а также исповедование переработанной до неузнаваемости = под себя версии - это прямой и самый быстрый путь в ад. На самом деле самой опасной сектой является АПОНКК не устану об этом предупреждать во благо всех существ.


Так этот тулку прямо говорит,что Оле Нидал один из его учителей.

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> И ещё вопрос. Коли уж Вы не отрицаете свою сопричастность к работе академии, не могли бы Вы ознакомить общественность с личностями тех, кто непосредственно занимается подготовкой буддийских наставников, соответствующей уровню выпускников буддийских институтов и шедр, раз уж это не входит лично в Вашу компетенцию, как нам стало известно?


 

Топпер, после того, как увидел себя (и своё фото) в списках академии связался с руководством. В результате имел с ними беседу, несколько раз поймал на мелкой лжи, в результате потребовал убрать своё имя из списка.

Результатам стала статья https://eshedrugpa.wordpress.com/2015/11/15/topperaya..
eshedrugpa.wordpress.com

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (29.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Так этот тулку прямо говорит,что Оле Нидал один из его учителей.


Главное отличие в том, что его меньше воспринимают, а значит он меньше принесет вреда. Но, вред приносимый его учителем во много раз больше. Отсутствует база, обучение медитации с позиции освоения разного уровня успокоения ума и тд. Есть просто популизм на уровне лозунгов, картинок... Короче говоря запутанность, невежество и неведение, граничащая с самовыпячиванием. Очень много покалеченных умов на самом деле.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> Так этот тулку прямо говорит,что Оле Нидал один из его учителей.


Многие верят.

----------


## Йен

> А это не вы там часом комментируете? Или от вашего имени кто балуется?


Этот недоросль редактирует комментарии в свою пользу.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Так этот тулку прямо говорит,что Оле Нидал один из его учителей.


Этот ктулху вообще крайне противоречив в своих предпочтениях, то мы находим имена Оле Нидала и Далай-ламы в списке его учителей, то вот такое...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Этот недоросль редактирует комментарии в свою пользу.


Не знаю, редактирует ли, но трёт по-чёрному, не стесняясь.

----------


## Шенпен

> Этот недоросль редактирует комментарии в свою пользу.


Надеюсь,что это так.
В смысле,что Паньянатта Армениавэ на самом деле такого не писал.

----------

Паньянатта Армениавэ (29.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Надеюсь,что это так.


Выше была ссылка на обсуждение "академии" на форуме тхеравада.ру, там есть оригинал каммента Бханте, а у вас уже отредактированная версия

----------

Паньянатта Армениавэ (29.12.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Выше была ссылка на обсуждение "академии" на форуме тхеравада.ру, там есть оригинал каммента Бханте, а у вас уже отредактированная версия


Хорошо, тогда я свoй пост сотру. Нечего тут этой гадости светиться.

----------

Йен (29.12.2015)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> А это не вы там часом комментируете? Или от вашего имени кто балуется?


этот негодяй отредактировал мое сообщение. 
вот оригинал  моего сообщения!
Буду краток. Топер конечно не идеальный монах, но 100 000 таких как ты, одного его плевка не стоят. Ты себя кем возомнил? Гуру из Бобруйска? Ты глупец взявший на себя роль духовного наставника.

Вернись в реал, у тебя, крыша во всю протекает, Вон уже лужа идиотизма натекла. Лечитесь давай, интеллект века!

пс. Зависть к Топперу не хорошее чувство.

https://vk.com/id8548609?z=photo8548...48609_00%2Frev

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (29.12.2015), Дубинин (29.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Шенпен (29.12.2015)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

слушайте уважаемые, я конечно не поклонник ваджраяны, но этот деятель и вам много вреда принесет. примите меры. я серьезно.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (29.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

А вот и тантрическая ипостась ктулху Еше Друкпы. Ньонпа Норбу, знакомьтесь.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Это очень прискорбно, что очень много людей на Западе становятся моральными уродами и так сильно калечат себя и других. Причем отличительной чертой является ключевое слово Ваджраяна. Не случайно Шамар Ринпоче говорил и предостерегал об этом неоднократно и в частности резко высказывался и по поводу не политической деятельности ОН. То, что сейчас видим на самом деле это трагедия.

----------

Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> Это очень прискорбно, что очень много людей на Западе становятся моральными уродами и так сильно калечат себя и других. Причем отличительной чертой является ключевое слово Ваджраяна. Не случайно Шамар Ринпоче говорил и предостерегал об этом неоднократно и в частности резко высказывался и по поводу не политической деятельности ОН. То, что сейчас видим на самом деле это трагедия.


извините за резкость, но у ваджраяны и так репутация хромает на обе ноги. поэтому таких вот недогурков давить в зародыше в ваших же интересах. можно же как минимум в суд подать. один отсидит, другой своим языком поостережется понапрасну болтать и строить из себя Миларепу.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Я бы, единственное, хотел понять, присутствует ли в их академической среде согласие по ключевым вопросам, связанным с современной историей буддизма, например? Считает ли Глеб, позиционируя себя специалистом в области буддийской истории и историографии, например, как и Еше Друкпа, что Далай-лама – это глава "педофильской школы" Гелуг, а по совместительству "нарушитель самай", "предатель" и "педераст, который красит губы", или же у него имеется собственная точка зрения на этот счёт. Ежели имеется, то хотелось бы понять, по какому принципу составляются методички и какая позиция в результате доходит до будущих лам–выпускников академии.
> 
> Однако, Глеб игнорирует мой вопрос, поскольку человек очень занятой. Груздём назвался, а полезать в кузовок, при этом, всячески не желает, ибо, что коллега-ктулху подумает.


Я не допускаю площадной брани или неуважительного отношения к любым буддийским школам, даже если с их представителями не согласен. Хотя в истории того же тибетского буддизма не всегда оппоненты были вежливы- посмотрите как, к примеру, Горампа отзывался о Цонкапе. По поводу истории и историографии, если будет полегче со временем, напишу о происхождении Махаяны и о том является ли "Буддизм Тхеравады" таким уж ортодоксальным буддизмом, как нам это преподносят, для этого мне пришлось и в Агамы залезть и прочитать около четырех десятков источников. Если пользователям БФ будет интересно и если меня тут не забанят, то, думаю, в январе закончу писать. Если я какие школы и критикую, так это Тхераваду. ру. И, как ни странно, "наезд" на меня на БФ начался аккурат после того, как я попросил Топпера удалить с его форума сообщение о "человеческих жертвоприношениях в Бурятии". Очевидно, после этого кто-то сильно захотел найти на меня т.н. "компромат".

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Кеин (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Я не допускаю площадной брани или неуважительного отношения к любым буддийским школам, даже если с их представителями не согласен. Хотя в истории того же тибетского буддизма не всегда оппоненты были вежливы- посмотрите как, к примеру, Горампа отзывался о Цонкапе. По поводу истории и историографии, если будет полегче со временем, напишу о происхождении Махаяны и о том является ли "Буддизм Тхеравады" таким уж ортодоксальным буддизмом, как нам это преподносят, для этого мне пришлось и в Агамы залезть и прочитать около четырех десятков источников. Если пользователям БФ будет интересно и если меня тут не забанят, то, думаю, в январе закончу писать. Если я какие школы и критикую, так это Тхераваду. ру. И, как ни странно, "наезд" на меня на БФ начался аккурат после того, как я попросил Топпера удалить с его форума сообщение о "человеческих жертвоприношениях в Бурятии". Очевидно, после этого кто-то сильно захотел найти на меня т.н. "компромат".


Опять 35...  :Facepalm:  Просто скажите, как специалист в области истории буддизма, Далай-лама – глава школы Гелуг или нет? )

И ещё, Вас, часом, не смущает, что учредитель академии, в которой Вы числитесь учителем, является одновременно Его Святейшеством Ламой и Гуру Ньонпой Норбу Ринпоче и его учеником Гуру Еше Друкпой Ринпоче?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Йен

Я свою жалобу на блог уже отправил в администрацию хостинга.
https://wordpress.com/abuse/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.12.2015), Гъелкапри Мепа (29.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я не допускаю площадной брани или неуважительного отношения к любым буддийским школам, даже если с их представителями не согласен. Хотя в истории того же тибетского буддизма не всегда оппоненты были вежливы- посмотрите как, к примеру, Горампа отзывался о Цонкапе. По поводу истории и историографии, если будет полегче со временем, напишу о происхождении Махаяны и о том является ли "Буддизм Тхеравады" таким уж ортодоксальным буддизмом, как нам это преподносят, для этого мне пришлось и в Агамы залезть и прочитать около четырех десятков источников. Если пользователям БФ будет интересно и если меня тут не забанят, то, думаю, в январе закончу писать. Если я какие школы и критикую, так это Тхераваду. ру. И, как ни странно, "наезд" на меня на БФ начался аккурат после того, как я попросил Топпера удалить с его форума сообщение о "человеческих жертвоприношениях в Бурятии". Очевидно, после этого кто-то сильно захотел найти на меня т.н. "компромат".


Вас вроде не о тхераваде спрашивают.

----------

Паньянатта Армениавэ (29.12.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Топер конечно не идеальный монах, но 100 000 таких как ты, одного его плевка не стоят. [/url]


 Сделка , Бханте ?

* ну может не все татуировки свели   :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Опять 35...  Просто скажите, как специалист в области истории буддизма, Далай-лама – глава школы Гелуг или нет? )
> 
> И ещё, Вас, часом, не смущает, что учредитель академии, в которой Вы числитесь учителем, является одновременно Его Святейшеством Ламой и Гуру Ньонпой Норбу Ринпоче и его учеником Гуру Еше Друкпой Ринпоче?


Далай Лама- не глава школы Гелуг. Главой Гелуг является Гандэн-трипа. Это Вам не то что историк, а любой грамотный буддист скажет. 

Ну насчет упомянутого Вами человека, Вы забыли еще ник "Тулку Друкпа Ринпоче", вполне возможно, что это- некий новый Козьма Прутков, т.е. собирательный образ. Один выступает на видео, другой пишет на сайте, третий общается в соцсетях и т.д. По некоторым материалам напоминает бурята, хотя человек на видео на бурята никак не похож. 
В реале я этого человека не встречал, его паспортного имени не знаю.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А чего этого недо-ламу саньяса фрейда русским называют ?
он же вроде болгарин.


Да и если само-назвался  _драконом_, то от этого летать не будет.
Какое он отношение к Друкпа Кагью имеет ?

----------


## Нико

> А чего этого недо-ламу саньяса фрейда русским называют ?
> он же вроде болгарин.
> 
> 
> Да и если само-назвался  _драконом_, то от этого летать не будет.
> Какое он отношение к Друкпа Кагью имеет ?


Во мне тоже очень интересно: КАКОЕ ОТНОШЕНИЕ ОН К ДРУГПА КАГЬЮ ИМЕЕТ? Имхо, никакого.. Нашёл себе малоизвестную нишку... Аж тошнить охота.... Беда, беда в Раше происходит!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Далай Лама- не глава школы Гелуг. Главой Гелуг является Гандэн-трипа. Это Вам не то что историк, а любой грамотный буддист скажет.


Далай-лама - не то что бы только глава школы гелуг, ему поклоняются, да-да, и от него получают учения главы и последователи всех остальных школ. Вы просто в Индии не бывали, должно быть.

----------


## Нико

> Далай Лама- не глава школы Гелуг. Главой Гелуг является Гандэн-трипа. Это Вам не то что историк, а любой грамотный буддист скажет. 
> 
> Ну насчет упомянутого Вами человека, Вы забыли еще ник "Тулку Друкпа Ринпоче", вполне возможно, что это- некий новый Козьма Прутков, т.е. собирательный образ. Один выступает на видео, другой пишет на сайте, третий общается в соцсетях и т.д. По некоторым материалам напоминает бурята, хотя человек на видео на бурята никак не похож. 
> В реале я этого человека не встречал, его паспортного имени не знаю.


а шож Вы так облажались тогда, не зная броду, прыгать в воду?

----------

Шавырин (30.12.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Во мне тоже очень интересно: КАКОЕ ОТНОШЕНИЕ ОН К ДРУГПА КАГЬЮ ИМЕЕТ? Имхо, никакого.. Нашёл себе малоизвестную нишку... Аж тошнить охота.... Беда, беда в Раше происходит!


Чевой-то беда? Подумаешь тулка глупа- косноязычна и противна. Был-бы тибетский понятен как русский- там может огого сколько "открытий чудных" ждало-бы)))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А вот и тантрическая ипостась ктулху Еше Друкпы. Ньонпа Норбу, знакомьтесь.
> 
> Вложение 19240


"Ньонпа" - знаете что такое, в переводе с тибетского? Это "сошедший с ума". Так вот-то.

----------

Вольдемар (30.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> "Ньонпа" - знаете что такое, в переводе с тибетского? Это "сошедший с ума". Так вот-то.


А как нам просиявшим в вашем захолустье, маскировать безграмотность и чмошность- тока косить под безумную мудрость!

----------

Вольдемар (30.12.2015), Сергей Ч (30.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

У этого парня крыша сорвана. У него куча сайтов на wordpress в темах от буддизма до порнухи.

И он насоздавал кучу групп в контакте по разнообразным тематикам вплоть до: "нудисты, натуристы и свингеры, секс-знакомства для пар М+Ж"(c)

Вообщем настолько гнилой, что и обсуждать не нужно - стоит ли иметь с ним хоть какие то соприкосновения.

(п.с. пользователи вконтакте  проверьте есть ли среди Ваших друзей - Саньяс Фрейд. 
 и не  состоите ли Вы в его группах)

----------

Аньезка (30.12.2015), Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У этого парня крыша сорвана. У него куча сайтов на wordpress в темах от буддизма до порнухи.
> 
> И он насоздавал кучу групп в контакте по разнообразным тематикам вплоть до: "нудисты, натуристы и свингеры, секс-знакомства для пар М+Ж"(c)
> 
> Вообщем настолько гнилой, что и обсуждать не нужно - стоит ли иметь с ним хоть какие то соприкосновения.
> 
> (п.с. пользователи контакта  проверьте есть ли среди Ваших друзей - Саньяс Фрейд. 
>  и не  состоите ли Вы в его группах)


Даааа? И порнуха тоже? Как всё запущено, впрочем, неудивительно))).

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> "Ньонпа" - знаете что такое, в переводе с тибетского? Это "сошедший с ума". Так вот-то.


Нге хагосонг. )

----------

Нико (30.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

> А как этот гуру по Топперу проехался ))  https://eshedrugpa.wordpress.com/201...-neobuddistov/


Бомбануло так бомбануло  :Facepalm:

----------


## Фил

> У этого парня крыша сорвана. У него куча сайтов на wordpress в темах от буддизма до порнухи.
> 
> И он насоздавал кучу групп в контакте по разнообразным тематикам вплоть до: "нудисты, натуристы и свингеры, секс-знакомства для пар М+Ж"(c)
> 
> Вообщем настолько гнилой, что и обсуждать не нужно - стоит ли иметь с ним хоть какие то соприкосновения.
> 
> (п.с. пользователи вконтакте  проверьте есть ли среди Ваших друзей - Саньяс Фрейд. 
>  и не  состоите ли Вы в его группах)


хорошо только то, что сразу видно, что он банальный псих. А вот сколько в пограничном состоянии вещают и на обычных людей похожи....  :Frown:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015), Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015), Паньянатта Армениавэ (30.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Не знаю, как остальное, но *критический раздел на сайте Еше Другпа  (Александр Соколов ? ) https://eshedrugpa.wordpress.com/  - это достаточно позитивный вклад.*
такой кладези про шарлатанов, фикции, псевдобуддизм нет ни на одном сайте.
Если копаться в рунете , то есть где то что- то по немножку. А у него -целая энциклопедия современных псевдобуддиских артефактов. Может он где там слегка и сгужает краски, но вобщем то все верно. И по Олегу Оноприенко (Топпер), (бывшему до монашества Пи Ар специалистом) прошелся. И про псевдо Дид -хамбо интересный материал, я вообще впервые о нем услышал.  такие материалы нужны.  Недостаточно однобокой информации от самих гуру и их групп поддержки. Хотя конечно, и критику, нужно анализировать,и искать дополнительные источники. 

Александр проделал большую работу (не знаю, кем же это оплачивается,это немалый труд), там и с английского переводы.
*По любому, за раздел по критике - 5 балов, брависсимо!*

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Не знаю, как остальное, но *критический раздел на сайте Еше Другпа  (Александр Соколов ? ) https://eshedrugpa.wordpress.com/  - это достаточно позитивный вклад.*
> такой кладези про шарлатанов, фикции, псевдобуддизм нет ни на одном сайте.
> Если копаться в рунете , то есть где то что- то по немножку. А у него -целая энциклопедия современных псевдобуддиских артефактов. Может он где там слегка и сгужает краски, но вобщем то все верно. И по Олегу Оноприенко (Топпер), (бывшему до монашества Пи Ар специалистом) прошелся. И про псевдо Дид -хамбо интересный материал, я вообще впервые о нем услышал.  такие материалы нужны.  Недостаточно однобокой информации от самих гуру и их групп поддержки. Хотя конечно, и критику, нужно анализировать,и искать дополнительные источники. 
> 
> Александр проделал большую работу (не знаю, кем же это оплачивается,это немалый труд), там и с английского переводы.
> *По любому, за раздел по критике - 5 балов, брависсимо!*


Видите ли, ирония в том, что публикуя все эти материалы, Александр, в то же время, воплощает в себе "всё самое лучшее" от героев своего "критического раздела". Даже покойный Дорже Жамбо выглядит как-то уж совсем блекло на его фоне.

----------

Tomahawk (25.02.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Паньянатта Армениавэ (30.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

нет худа без добра
или наоборот, нет добра без худа?
по поводу Дорже Жамбо категорически не согласен. он не сидел, не создавал сайты. создавал именно секту, псевдомонастырь, причем десктруктивного характера. он выступал с лекциями, и у него действительно была немаленькая секта, последователи.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> нет худа без добра
> или наоборот, нет добра без худа?
> по поводу Дорже Жамбо категорически не согласен. он не сидел, не создавал сайты. создавал именно секту, псевдомонастырь, причем десктруктивного характера. он выступал с лекциями, и у него действительно была немаленькая секта, последователи.


Дорже Жамбо, как раз-таки сидел (в местах лишения свободы, правда), да и сайт имеется. Псевдоакадемия в которой готовят будущих лам уровня передовых буддийских институтов и шедр, раздвоение личности в виде Его Святейшества Ламы и Гуру Ньонпа Норбу Ринпоче и первого российского ктулху Еше Друкпы Ринпоче, Нёнпа-Кагью, "напутствие дакинь", ганапуджа с их участием, и т.п., – это похлеще псевдомонастыря будет, на мой взгляд. Да и количество последователей Дорже Жамбо Вами сильно преувеличенно. Там и в лучшие времена больше трёх самопальных гелонгов не наблюдалось.

Хотя, у Дорже Жамбо тоже эманация имелась в виде некоего вымышленного пользователя под ником ningma, от лица которого, тот участвовал в форумных дискуссиях.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Дорже Жамбо выступал с лекцияами, у него была аудитория, приглашали, слушали. 
Он же "выписал" из заграницы тибетца, для ритуалов и прочей важности. 
а сайт у него малоинформативный, слабенький, по сревнению с развернутой деятельностью.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Дорже Жамбо выступал с лекцияами, у него была аудитория, приглашали, слушали. 
> Он же "выписал" из заграницы тибетца, для ритуалов и прочей важности. 
> а сайт у него малоинформативный, слабенький, по сревнению с развернутой деятельностью.


Ну, судя по количеству подписчиков на youtube ктулху, его аудитория заметно превышает количество слушателей Дорже Жамбо.
"Выписанный тибетец" – это скорее даже плюс, поскольку жители Украины получили возможность услышать буддийское учение от вполне себе аутентичного, дипломированного кхенпо из Миндроллинга. Более того, теперь кхенпо посещает Украину регулярно и имеет свою аудиторию, отличную от контингента Шейчен-линга.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вот, даже в беларуси филиал строили http://www.ningma.holm.ru/index.htm

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> вот, даже в беларуси филиал строили http://www.ningma.holm.ru/index.htm


Это было настолько давно, что можно даже не брать в расчёт.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> аутентичного, дипломированного кхенпо из Миндроллинга.


да, он учился в монастыре Миндроллинг, но он не кхенпо.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> да, он учился в монастыре Миндроллинг, но он не кхенпо.


Дипломированный кхенпо, уж поверьте мне наслово.

----------


## Фил

Вот  Глеб Шутов нашёл себе "друзей"!

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> а шож Вы так облажались тогда, не зная броду, прыгать в воду?


Бодхичитта не дозволяет отворачиваться от существ, которые были моими матерями. В общении удается просить его кое-что удалять, например, негатив про тибетских учителей. 
А так. на сайтах всякое пишут. Возьмем, .к примеру известный сайт Тхеравада. ру. Там, в разделе "миряне-буддийские деятели" (надо полагать, что речь идет о мирянах традиции Тхеравада) есть такой список:



> Миряне - буддийские деятели
> 
> 	Гоенка С.Н.
> 	Корнфилд Д.
> 	Кхин Ба
> 	Кэу Мэ Чи
> *Парибок А.В.
> 	Топоров В.Н.* 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Gallery/graf.htm


При этом Андрей Парибок- не тхеравадин, а покойный Владимир Николаевич Топоров, как я знаю от Андрея Всеволодовича, буддистом вообще не был. То есть, очень похожая ситуация- "без меня меня женили". Естественно, что создатель сайта Тхеравада.ру не испрашивал разрешения на размещение фотографий и биографии ни у Андрея Парибка, ни у родных Топорова.

Справедливости ради, если и размещать на сайте Тхеравада.ру фото и информацию о мирянах-буддийских деятелях, то, имхо, этой чести заслужили Олег Шашков и Сергей Чернявский. Они и тхеравадины, и миряне, и буддийские деятели.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Бодхичитта не дозволяет отворачиваться от существ, которые были моими матерями.


Наша песня хороша, начинай сначала...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Шенпен

> Бодхичитта не дозволяет отворачиваться от существ, которые были моими матерями. В общении удается просить его кое-что удалять, например, негатив про тибетских учителей. 
> А так. на сайтах всякое пишут. Возьмем, .к примеру известный сайт Тхеравада. ру. Там, в разделе "миряне-буддийские деятели" (надо полагать, что речь идет о мирянах традиции Тхеравада) есть такой список:
> 
> 
> При этом Андрей Парибок- не тхеравадин, а покойный Владимир Николаевич Топоров, как я знаю от Андрея Всеволодовича, буддистом вообще не был. То есть, очень похожая ситуация- "без меня меня женили". Естественно, что создатель сайта Тхеравада.ру не испрашивал разрешения на размещение фотографий и биографии ни у Андрея Парибка, ни у родных Топорова.


Вы там не просто в списках. Вы в отдельном месте в списке в паре с отцом-основателем.
То-есть явно можно понять что это с вашего согласия и что вы один из учиредителей "академии".
Серьёзно разницу не понимаете?

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015), Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Вы там не просто в списках. Вы в отдельном месте в списке в паре с отцом-основателем.
> То-есть явно можно понять что это с вашего согласия и что вы один из учиредителей "академии".
> Серьёзно разницу не понимаете?


Увы, но, порой, свойственный неофитам максимализм играет с ними злые шутки.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Вы там не просто в списках. Вы в отдельном месте в списке в паре с отцом-основателем.
> То-есть явно можно понять что это с вашего согласия и что вы один из учиредителей "академии".
> Серьёзно разницу не понимаете?


Сейчас я посмотрел, что на сайте меня "разжаловали" из преподавателей в консультанты-исследователи. Соответственно, изменилась сфера исследований. Недолго я был преподавателем Академии- все БФ виноват :Cry: 

Слушайте, а если я завтра создам сайт по бодибилдингу и дам реальную ссылку на свежий аккаунт легендарного Франко Коломбо Вконтакте, то это будет значить, что сам Франко Коломбо изъявил желание обучать вместе со мной людей нюансам бодибилдинга? Ах да, еще добавлю ссылку на аккаунт Арнольда Шварценеггера в Фэйсбуке. Аккаунты Франко и Арни- настоящие, подтвержденные. Ссылку на них прилепить на сайт- дело пяти секунд, причем я могу дать ссылку на мои аккаунты рядом с ссылками на их аккаунты. 
Онлайн-колледж бодибилдинга. Наши тренеры: Арнольд Шварценеггер, Франко Коломбо, Глеб Шутов.
Не думаю, что Арнольд или Франко по этому поводу будут испытывать "баттхерт" или писать мне гневные письма.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Сейчас я посмотрел, что на сайте меня "разжаловали" из преподавателей в консультанты-исследователи. Соответственно, изменилась сфера исследований. Недолго я был преподавателем Академии- все БФ виноват


Не огорчайтесь, это не понижение, просто "ректор" решил переформулировать некоторые должности в штатном расписании, включая себя в том числе. Так что, Вы, по-прежнему, остаётесь специалистами равного уровня.

----------

Ассаджи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Не думаю, что Арнольд или Франко по этому поводу будут испытывать "баттхерт" или писать мне гневные письма.


Конечно не будут.
Адвокаты их напишут.

----------


## Фил

Глеб, ну расскажите уже, откуда он Вас знает?
И что Вас с ним связывает?
Он Ваш родственник что ли?
Я бы не стеснялся тогда, чтт уж поделать.
Явно аналогия Вы и Арни неуместна.
Арни то действительно и не узнает даже, кто на него ссылку поставил. А может и узнает, он в фб заходит - значит в сети сидит. По русски правда ни бельмеса.  :Smilie:

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Конечно не будут.
> Адвокаты их напишут.


А может и не напишут, всё зависит от масштаба инициативы. ) 

Я так понимаю, аналогия Глеба призвана, прежде всего, подчеркнуть его, несоизмеримо высокий уровень в сравнении с ктулху? Возможно, Глеб просто считает недостойным себя вступать в диалог с какой-то мелкой сошкой? Полагаю, ректор академии не оценил бы подобный этитьюд положительно.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Глеб, ну расскажите уже, откуда он Вас знает?
> И что Вас с ним связывает?
> Он Ваш родственник что ли?
> Я бы не стеснялся тогда, чтт уж поделать.
> Явно аналогия Вы и Арни неуместна.
> Арни то действительно и не узнает даже, кто на него ссылку поставил. А может и узнает, он в фб заходит - значит в сети сидит. По русски правда ни бельмеса.


Из Контакта знает, не родственник. Немного общались, потом я его внес в черный список. Потом он попросил его из ЧС убрать. В реале не видел ни разу.

----------

Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Читал, что кто-то из форумчан жалобу написал на блог, так что скоро блог снесут и вопрос будет закрыт, я думаю. Вообще, атмосфера "комсомольского собрания" на БФ меня немало удивила. Мало ли кто кого где упомянул. Вот, на сайте Госдепа США можно найти документ, в котором обсуждается возможность использования ЕСДЛ для раскола буддийской Сангхи Вьетнама. ЕСДЛ же не судится с американскими дипломатами и Госдепом по этому поводу, хотя внесение раскола в Сангху- страшное дело.

Что касается проекта "Еше Другпа", как я уже говорил, я считаю- что это не один человек, а несколько. Один явно живет в Бурятии, другой, возможно, живет в Болгарии и снимает видео. Третий, как знать, может живет в каком-нибудь Тамбове, пишет статейки и комментарии, которые вынуждают махаянистов ругаться между собой. Тут уже неоднократно указывали на противоречия: парень на видео называет себя учеником такого-то учителя, а человек на сайте ругает этого учителя почем зря.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Из Контакта знает, не родственник. Немного общались, потом я его внес в черный список. Потом он попросил его из ЧС убрать. В реале не видел ни разу.


И как же Вы стали учителем? Право, должен же был наличествовать какой-то акт согласия, не так ли? ) И чем Вы руководствовались, когда соглашались? Не уж-то, бодхичитта не дозволяет применять здравый смысл, аналитические и интеллектуальные способности? Почему не изучили подробно личность человека, с которым согласились работать над общим проектом, его взгляды, репутацию и деятельность?

----------

Шавырин (30.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

имхо: Судя по всему подобные явления возникают в силу отсутствия следования чёткой линии передачи внутри конкретной традиции. Пытаясь объять необъятное(в  основном по книгам) люди банально запутываются и такой подход также привлекает людей с якобы широкими взглядами. Затем естественно возникает, что только мы понимаем правильное учение Будды во всей его полноте, только у нас истинная Дхарма, а все остальные исказители.

Как ни парадоксально, но внесектанский подход(в западном понимании), какраз приводит к созданию тоталитарных жёстких сект, стремлению всех постричь под одну гребёнку и подмять под себя.

 Причём это может быть даже в рамках одной традиции(хоть и в менее жёсткой и запутанной форме), когда нет чёткой линии передачи, а просто берутся и изучаются все тексты разных направлений данной традиции.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Вообще, атмосфера "комсомольского собрания" на БФ меня немало удивила.


Да неужели? А Нёнпа-Кагью не удивила?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Конечно не будут.
> Адвокаты их напишут.


Ой, фото Арнольда даже на рекламе шаурмы встречается. Представляю как американские адвокаты будут подавать иск на торговцев шаурмой :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Что касается проекта "Еше Другпа", как я уже говорил, я считаю- что это не один человек, а несколько. Один явно живет в Бурятии, другой, возможно, живет в Болгарии и снимает видео. Третий, как знать, может живет в каком-нибудь Тамбове, пишет статейки и комментарии, которые вынуждают махаянистов ругаться между собой. Тут уже неоднократно указывали на противоречия: парень на видео называет себя учеником такого-то учителя, а человек на сайте ругает этого учителя почем зря.


Глеб, извините конечно, но, по-моему, Вы здесь единственный, для которого неочевидно, что все эти персонажи – плод больного воображения одного и того же человека, на которого отложило отпечаток его недолгое пребывание в Бурятии, где он безуспешно пытался выучиться на ламУ.

----------


## Кеин

Самый смачный признак секты в любом её виде: её представители и основатель прямо отрицают всё что было до них, якобы всё козлы, а мы д'Артаньяны, всю традицию от которых они откололись(секта - осколок), и прямо отрицают всю рациональность, например науку, светскую медицину. Это придаёт им флёр с антуражем дикости, неадекватности в общении с другими.
Второй признак: из трёх типов учащих: 1) учитель(объясняет, можно уйти к другому), 2) мастер(встряхивает, он выбирает учеников, а не ученики его, проверит ещё, по достижении какого-то уровня ученика, учитель отстраняется и даёт уже идти самому ученику, распространено в ДВ-буддизме более), 3) гуру(делает что хочет, даже будучи неадекватным, и ему только подчиняться во всём и всегда и до конца жизни(якобы это даёт что-то), всё отдать ещё), выбирается именно тип - гуру.
При наличии этих двух признаков можно уже хотя бы предположение делать.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> И как же Вы стали учителем? Право, должен же был наличествовать какой-то акт согласия, не так ли? ) И чем Вы руководствовались, когда соглашались? Не уж-то, бодхичитта не дозволяет применять здравый смысл, аналитические и интеллектуальные способности? Почему не изучили подробно личность человека, с которым согласились работать над общим проектом, его взгляды и деятельность?


Для того, чтобы прилепить ссылку на чей угодно аккаунт, согласия не требуется. Давайте я создам сайт и туда прилеплю ссылку на Вашу страничку в Одноклассниках, причем сайт сделаю на вьетнамском и Вы даже знать не будете. что там числитесь гуру, академиком, профессором и кем угодно вообще. Мне говорили об образовательном проекте совместно с российскими буддологами, включая буддологов из Калмыкии, а также с монахами из буддийских республик. Я разрешил использовать мои статьи на буддийские темы для такого проекта- все равно я их в Сети выкладываю и кто угодно их может видеть. 

А так, моими материалами многие пользуются. Помню, написал статью для Ленты. ру:  http://lenta.ru/articles/2015/10/06/partnership/ , а автор РИА "Новости" сделал, как я понимаю,   рерайт, добавил разговорной лексики  и подписал своим именем: http://ria.ru/radio_brief/20151006/1297771401.html . Ну ничего, бывает. Это же Интернет. Судиться я ни с кем не хочу, я, когда работал юрисконсультом, да и когда был в прокуратуре, по судам находился на всю жизнь вперед. Так что сутяжничество у меня атрофировалось.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Ой, фото Арнольда даже на рекламе шаурмы встречается. Представляю как американские адвокаты будут подавать иск на торговцев шаурмой


Ну да .Они просто про это не  узнают никогда.
А в Америке-бы такой номер не прошёл.
Кливледнский симфонический оркестр как-то судился с Майклом Джексоном за то, что тот в клипе использовал какой-то кадр с ними без спросу.
Да мамо-ли таких случаев.
В большисте случаев люди как-то заботятся о своей репутации.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Глеб, извините конечно, но, по-моему, Вы здесь единственный, для которого неочевидно, что все эти персонажи – плод больного воображения одного и того же человека, на которого отложило отпечаток его недолгое пребывание в Бурятии, где он безуспешно пытался выучиться на ламУ.


Это Ваша точка зрения, я же склоняюсь к тому, что за этим брендом скрываются трое человек, как минимум, уж очень много противоречий в том, что человек говорит на видео и что пишет. То, что один из них живет в Бурятии- можно судить по тому, что сайт бурятского дацана перепечатал тот вариант моего эссе, который висел на сайте Еше, даже с форумлировкой меня как "последователя Хинаяны", то есть человек живет при дацане ) молодой гелонг или хуварак, знакомый с компьютером лучше старших монахов и настоятеля) и модерирует сайт дацана. 
В общем, я думаю, что там минимум три человека. Двое, возможно, когда-то имели отношение к Ваджраяне и нахватались тибетских слов, а третий или - не буддист, или последователь немахаянского буддизма.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Ну да .Они просто про это не  унают никогда.
> А в Америке-бы такой номер не прошёл.
> Кливледнский симфонический оркестр как-то судился с Майклом Джексоном за то, что тот в клипе использовал какой-то кадр с ними без спросу.
> Да мамо-ли таких случаев.
> В большисте случаев люди как-то заботятся о своей репутации.


Ну, раз уж Вы так болеете за нематериальные права, то признайтесь, положа руку на сердце: фильмы, музыку, игры и книги только лицензионные смотрите, ничего пиратского не качаете из Сети? 
Вот когда у нас страна дозреет до признания авторских прав, тогда и будет эффективный механизм защиты права на имя и другие нематериальные права.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Это Ваша точка зрения, я же склоняюсь к тому, что за этим брендом скрываются трое человек, как минимум, уж очень много противоречий в том, что человек говорит на видео и что пишет. То, что один из них живет в Бурятии- можно судить по тому, что сайт бурятского дацана перепечатал тот вариант моего эссе, который висел на сайте Еше, даже с форумлировкой меня как "последователя Хинаяны", то есть человек живет при дацане и модерирует сайт дацана. 
> В общем, я думаю, что там минимум три человека. Двое, возможно, когда-то имели отношение к Ваджраяне и нахватались тибетских слов, а третий или - не буддист, или последователь немахаянского буддизма.


Хорошо, не стану Вас переубеждать. Вопросов больше не имею. Мне всё понятно. Спасибо.

Держатель традиции Нёнпа-Кагью Его Святейшество Гуру и Лама Ньонпа Норбу Ринпоче на поверку совсем не бурятом оказался, кстати, да и вообще совсем другим человеком.  :Big Grin:

----------

Ассаджи (30.12.2015), Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Было очень весело  :Kiss: 
Глеб - Вы непробиваемый оптимист!

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Шенпен

> Ну, раз уж Вы так болеете за нематериальные права, то признайтесь, положа руку на сердце: фильмы, музыку, игры и книги только лицензионные смотрите, ничего пиратского не качаете из Сети? 
> Вот когда у нас страна дозреет до признания авторских прав, тогда и будет эффективный механизм защиты права на имя и другие нематериальные права.


Я ешё раз повторю.
Этот человек не просто использует ваше имя и контакт без спросу.
Он заявляет что вы являетесь учередителем и преподавателем этой "академии".Соратником его.
А Вы почему-то отказываетесь это недвусмыселнно опровергнуть.
У Вас есть прекрасная возможность это сделать.

----------

Нико (30.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

Что, теперь в "академии" преподов совсем не осталось, одни консультанты-исследователи? А кто тогда там народ за деньги будет обучать?  ))

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

да нет там никого, обучающихся

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Было очень весело 
> Глеб - Вы непробиваемый оптимист!


Кто без греха?- Кидайтесь! Ну уличили в тщеславии (любым способом донести до потребителя плоды своих написаний) Вот беда! Ну дайте втихую слиться человеку- лицо бодхисаттвы сохранив!
(писания-то хорошие)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Что, теперь в "академии" преподов совсем не осталось, одни консультанты-исследователи? А кто тогда там народ за деньги будет обучать?  ))


Про деньги вроде бы тоже убрали пункт.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Кто без греха?- Кидайтесь! Ну уличили в тщеславии (любым способом донести до потребителя плоды своих написаний) Вот беда! Ну дайте втихую слиться человеку- лицо бодхисаттвы сохранив!
> (писания-то хорошие)


Ну, называйте как хотите, могу и не выкладывать ничего в открытый доступ. Потешить эго способов много других, менее трудоемких и более эффективных.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну, называйте как хотите, могу и не выкладывать ничего в открытый доступ. Потешить эго способов много других, менее трудоемких и более эффективных.


Да ладно- всё нормально- не было-бы тщеславия- не было-бы пользы- сам кайфую упоённо от того- о чём другим вещаю. Просто вы подставляетесь так уморительно- вот мы и дёргаем))

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015), Таб Шераб (30.12.2015), Фил (30.12.2015), Шенпен (30.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Про деньги вроде бы тоже убрали пункт.


Малой исправляется понемногу. Платный цирк стал бесплатным, если только в личной переписке не станет цену выставлять, особенно  при поступлении в "магистратуру". ))

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> извините за резкость, но у ваджраяны и так репутация хромает на обе ноги. поэтому таких вот недогурков давить в зародыше в ваших же интересах. можно же как минимум в суд подать. один отсидит, другой своим языком поостережется понапрасну болтать и строить из себя Миларепу.


Так и я про то же, опять же неоднократно Шамар Ринпоче об этом высказывался. Причем надо заметить, что те кто занимается популизмом Ваджраяны очень сильно облегчают подход, тогда как многие века это было не так. В принципе открытый доступ, переигрывание на свой лад все к этому и приводит. По сути это прямая дорога в низшие миры вместо того, чтобы улучшить. Это действительно серьезно.

----------

Паньянатта Армениавэ (30.12.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Вот когда у нас страна дозреет до признания авторских прав, тогда и будет эффективный механизм защиты права на имя и другие нематериальные права.


Как тут не вспомнить.. :Smilie: 



> — Тут, товарищ редактор, на меня помещена форменная клевета,— сказал Бендер.
> — Какая клевета? — спросил редактор. Остап долго разворачивал экземпляр «Станка». Оглянувшись на дверь, он  увидел на ней американский замок. Если вырезать кусочек стекла в двери, то легко можно было бы просунуть руки и открыть замок изнутри.
> Редактор прочел указанную Остапом заметку.
> — В чем же вы, товарищ, видите клевету?
> — Как же! А вот это: Пострадавший отделался легким испугом.
> — Не понимаю.
> Остап ласково посмотрел на редактора и на стул.
> — Стану я пугаться какого-то там извозчика! Опозорили перед всем миром — опровержение нужно.
> — Вот что, гражданин,— сказал редактор,— никто вас не  позорил, и по таким пустяковым вопросам мы опровержений не  даем.
> — Ну, все равно, я так этого дела не оставлю, говорил Остап, покидая кабинет.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

кто эти люди? :EEK!:

----------

Нико (30.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я бы без сертификатов подлинных почти никого не всерьез не воспринимала бы. Да даже и с ними, ибо их можно купить.... у некоторых. Обсуждаемое лицо - зашкаливает, имхо. И дело тут вовсе не в том, что "Ваджраяна хромает на обе ноги", и другие хромают тоже. Если кому приятно, что его эссе где-то публикуют, пусть и в искажённом виде, стоит подумать: а надо это мне? Ведь и БТСР тоже с боооольшим нюшком. Ну и что, что Хамбо грамоту там дал? Это есть преступление своими принципами. И если... не дай Будда... Хамбо поощряет деятельность таких, как Еше этот, это просто коррупция и трэш, и угар. Такого в российском буддизме быть не должно! (И складывается ощущение, что это одна шайка-лейка). 

Да, не предновогодние мысли, конечно, но НГ "отменяется". Скакать под ёлочкой в масках сейчас неуместно.

----------

Паньянатта Армениавэ (30.12.2015)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

Нико, простите. Вы не знаете что это за странные люди на фото? я серьезно. это косплей или современная секта?

----------


## Йен

> кто эти люди?

----------

Ассаджи (30.12.2015), Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (30.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Написано, что это
"The Aro gTér is a Tibetan Vajrayana Buddhist lineage whose unusual characteristics make it singularly appropriate for many Westerners"
А что это за "Аро Гтер" ?

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> 


я думал просто клоуны. а оно вон как! воистину и смех и грех.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нико, простите. Вы не знаете что это за странные люди на фото? я серьезно. это косплей или современная секта?


Это серьёзно какой-то американский хиппи, который сам себя провозгласил тулку-ринпоче.

----------


## Фил

> Это серьёзно какой-то американский хиппи, который сам себя провозгласил тулку-ринпоче.


А откуда вот эта фраза



> The Aro gTér is a Tibetan Vajrayana Buddhist lineage


Это он сам придумал?
Или на самом деле что-то такое есть?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

на сайте, где вы взяли фото, о них же написано.
и ничего в них странного, обыкновенные псевдореализованные гуру, которых сотни 

https://www.livelib.ru/author/113091

----------

Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, простите. Вы не знаете что это за странные люди на фото? я серьезно. это косплей или современная секта?


Это Тофсла и Фифсла

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Паньянатта Армениавэ (30.12.2015), Паня (31.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Сам придумал. Даже не стал в отличие от большинства псевдоучителей приписывать себе ученичество у настоящих учителей. Видимо, узнал про терма и решил, что можно на этом заработать. Типа тулку, держатель тайной линии терма.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (30.12.2015), Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> на сайте, где вы взяли фото, о них же написано.
> и ничего в них странного, обыкновенные псевдореализованные гуру, которых сотни 
> 
> https://www.livelib.ru/author/113091


Понятно, "британские ученые".
Но они хотя бы красивые!  :Smilie: 




> Нгакпа Чогьям признан тулку, то есть реинкарнацией Аро Еше, сиддха первой половины 12 века ламой Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче. Нгакпа Чогьям и Кхандро Дечен считаются держателями линии Аро, передачу которой они получили непосредственно от Еше Цогьял по линии ума.
> 
> В 90-е годы Нгакпа Чогьям принял участие в нескольких конференциях, организованный Британским Психологическим обществом и Ассоциацией трансперсональной психологии США. Он читал лекции в Институте трансперсональной психологии в США и опубликовал несколько статей по психологии буддизма Ваджраяны

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Нгакпа Чогьям и Кхандро Дечен, их книга в русском переводе 2004г,
http://test.sophia.ru/authors/khandro/allbooks.html

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Написано, что это
> "The Aro gTér is a Tibetan Vajrayana Buddhist lineage whose unusual characteristics make it singularly appropriate for many Westerners"
> А что это за "Аро Гтер" ?


Это тоже люди с неоднозначной репутацией, как и терма, которой они следуют.

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

вот тхераваду, труднее косплеить и тролить. Скучные мы потому как. Хотя у некоторых получается http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17424

----------


## Фил



----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

Пацан просек тему, что можно провозгласить себя гуру-тулку-академиком, причем во множественном числе, набрать духовных последователей и собирать с них пожертвования на паломничество в Гималаи, заодно и академию с платным обучением открыть.

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ



----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Йен

> вот тхераваду, труднее косплеить и тролить. Скучные мы потому как. Хотя у некоторых получается http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17424


У меня почти все знакомые тайцы лайкают и вешают в ФБ перепосты какого-то дхаммакаевского монаха.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

да, сам!
америкосской публике и так сойдет, кто там особо копаться будет, в этой тибетской мешуре.

----------

Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> вот тхераваду, труднее косплеить и тролить. Скучные мы потому как. Хотя у некоторых получается http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17424


ну не надо, про труднее.
было бы желание, а ослов - баранов всегда найти можно.

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> Пацан просек тему, что можно провозгласить себя гуру-тулку-академиком, причем во множественном числе, набрать духовных последователей и собирать с них пожертвования на паломничество в Гималаи, заодно и академию с платным обучением открыть.


вообще, за такие дела надо строго к ответу призывать

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> ну не надо, про труднее.
> было бы желание, а ослов - баранов всегда найти можно.


можно конечно. но согласитесь ваджраяну косплеить  и легче и интересней

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

the Aro gTer was 'received' relatively recently by a Western born buddhist, Ngakpa Chögyam. Therefore no historical sources or Tibetan language writings associated with it have been made available.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aro_gT%C3%A9r

----------

Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> можно конечно. но согласитесь ваджраяну косплеить  и легче и интересней


тоже так думал. Пока не попал в Шри Ланкию.


Ayubowang from Lanka!

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Паньянатта Армениавэ (30.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> вообще, за такие дела надо строго к ответу призывать


 В России есть же кадры, которые переодеваются православными священниками и ходят - бабло собирают.

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

А вот и ещё одно детище первого российского ктулху. Сколько у парня талантов и хобби...  :Kiss:

----------

Фил (30.12.2015)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> тоже так думал. Пока не попал в Шри Ланкию.
> 
> 
> Ayubowang from Lanka!


да. тут тоже самозванцы встречаются. да и просто параджничники не снимающие рясу. чтоб выгнать одного такого, в одном храме даже полицию пришлось вызвать

----------


## Йен

> можно конечно. но согласитесь ваджраяну косплеить  и легче и интересней


В Таиланде 90% тхеравадины, но встречаются мутные типы, вроде этого - непонятно, то ли рыси, то ли монах. Так как монашескую рясу бирманского типа надевает временами. Местные его почитают. Пожертвований насобирал уже на целый храм.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вот интересная книга, 
*Buddhism Transformed: Religious Change in Sri Lanka, by Richard. Gombrich and Gananath Obeyesekere.* 

https://journals.ub.uni-heidelberg.d...File/8775/2682

в частности, пишут про Bodhiraksa, который сам себя в монахи посвятил, создал секту, со своим уставом

Паньянатта, читали?

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> да. тут тоже самозванцы встречаются. да и просто параджничники не снимающие рясу. чтоб выгнать одного такого, в одном храме даже полицию пришлось вызвать


1. ну если у него паспорт монашеский не забрали, то он устроится, даже лучше чем было. а то там, слишком консервативный монастырь попался.
2. если монашеский документ забрали, то все равно не беда. Слегка другую одежду одевают, занимаются ритуалами, при городских хиндобуддоистких (синктретических) храмах, короче работа священником -батюшкой (не помню этот термин на сингальском)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

И в тибете, и в ЮВА есть практики небрахмачарьи.
в тибете -чопа, нгагпа, и т.д. *Рясы естественно, отличаются от монашеских.* 
в ШЛ -анагарика (не имеющий дома) , и др.
В Тае, Мьянме, как только что на клипах было видно, облаченных в рясы тоже полно. 
кто из них истинный, а кто нет, сразу по виду не определишь

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> Паньянатта, вы сидите в монастыре. и ваш кругозор буддийской (внемонастырских) реалий (через экран компьютера) весьма сужен, если вы действительно верите, что только монахи – бхиккху одеваются в рясы. Хотя *практикующих небрахмачарьев тоже неправильно называть “мирянами”*


вы не верно меня поняли. я имел ввиду, рясу буддийского монаха тхеравадинского стандарта. а не рясу вообще.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

в тибете, в тибетской традиции, нгагпа или чопа, а также ламы -небрахмачарьи, монашескую одежду не одевают. У них своя, нгагпинская одежда. 
 Да, там тоже есть определённая дисциплина, правила. А бардак, он везде присутсвует, в тибете его не больше, чем в ЮВА.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

что касается, приведённый мною ранее пример с Бодхиракса, сингалец, обьявивший себя просветлённым, сам себя посвятил в монахи, и стал потом посвящать других.
эта история хорошо изложена в книге Buddhism Transformed: Religious Change in Sri Lanka, by Richard. Gombrich and Gananath Obeyesekere.  не могу сейчас найти pdf этой книги,но я читал бумажную книгу.

*Такого в тибетской истории я не припомню (самопосвящённые монахи)*. Если было такое -напишите.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

в Ш Ланке, в Тринкомали, видел сингальца, наряженного в монашескую рясу, с костылем,просит деньги в местах достопримечательностей. 
в тот же день, видел его на автовокзале, "после работы: без костыля, шел нормально, не прихрамывая. 
Он курсирует по разным городам.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> в Ш Ланке, в Тринкомали, видел сингальца, наряженного в монашескую рясу, с костылем,просит деньги в местах достопримечательностей. 
> в тот же день, видел его на автовокзале, "после работы: без костыля, шел нормально, не прихрамывая. 
> Он курсирует по разным городам.


жуликов везде найти можно. мы же говорим о том как надо, а не о том что имеем в наличии. а между первым и вторым, всегда есть разница

----------


## Shus

> В Тае, Мьянме, как только что на клипах было видно, облаченных в рясы тоже полно. 
> кто из них истинный, а кто нет, сразу по виду не определишь


В Мьянме не так. В рясах - только монахи, никаких анагарик и пр. нет. Мирянин в любой рясе - мошеничество. В белом ходят брахманы  (их в Бирме несколько кланов обитает), но их очень-очень мало.
В больших городах (а их здесь два), как водится, попадаются лже-монахи и "нескромные" саманеры.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> жуликов везде найти можно. мы же говорим о том как надо, а не о том что имеем в наличии. а между первым и вторым, всегда есть разница


в этом разделе мы говорим именно о современном псевдобуддизме.
а то том, как надо, лучше в суттах почитать.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> у нас не тибет чтоб миряне и кто угодно в рясе расхаживал.


А что в Тибете миряне в  одеждах гелонгов(бхикшу) ходят ?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> А что в Тибете миряне в  одеждах гелонгов(бхикшу) ходят ?


видете ли в тонкостях тибетской рясы не разбираюсь. однако на международной буддийской конференции в прошлом году представитель питерского дацана был в рясе. позже в питере я его увидел в гражданской одежде. как мне позже объяснили, не каждый лама, монах. но каждый монах, лама

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> видете ли в тонкостях тибетской рясы не разбираюсь. однако на международной буддийской конференции в прошлом году представитель питерского дацана был в рясе. позже в питере я его увидел в гражданской одежде.


Как уже выше написал Tenpa Sherab, в тиб. буддизме традиционно есть разные типы одежд.

По одеяниям можно различить у кого какой уровень обетов Пратимокши:  геньена(упасака), гецула(шраманера), гелонга(бхикшу). У женщин ещё есть один промежуточный свод обетов между гецулмой и гелонгмой(линия бхикшуни появившаяся в тиб. будд. только недавно, была сохранена в Китае).

По внешнему виду также можно узнать практикующих нгакпа(мантрин), репа(практик туммо), налжорпа(йогин).  Также кто к какой традиции принадлежит, к какой линии. И т.п.

Там всё тоже  чётко и по правилам  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (31.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2015), Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

по одежде, я бы сказал, в тибетской традиции, даже более все четко и определённо, чем в ЮВА.
вот, например, в Ш Ланке, монахи одевают, то оранжевое, то жлтое, то крастно, то темнобардовое.
Причем, видел, что один и тот же монах, может одевать разные цвета в разное время. я спрашивал их -говорят,да нет разницы в цвете.
хотя скорее всего, разница была, но они затёрли ёё.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> Как уже выше написал Tenpa Sherab, в тиб. буддизме традиционно есть разные типы одежд.
> 
> По одеяниям можно различить у кого какой уровень обетов Пратимокши:  геньена(упасака), гецула(шраманера), гелонга(бхикшу). У женщин ещё есть один промежуточный свод обетов между гецулмой и гелонгмой(линия бхикшуни появившаяся в тиб. будд. только недавно, была сохранена в Китае).
> 
> По внешнему виду также можно узнать практикующих нгакпа(мантрин), репа(практик туммо), налжорпа(йогин).  Также кто к какой традиции принадлежит, к какой линии. И т.п.
> 
> Там всё тоже  чётко и по правилам


это уж тонкости в которых разбираются только только практикующие ваджраяну. кстати немного не в тему. сегодня узнал о тибетце тхеравадине. приехал учится и в итоге перестригся в тхераваду. очень удивился

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> по одежде, я бы сказал, в тибетской традиции, даже более все четко и определённо, чем в ЮВА.
> вот, например, в Ш Ланке, монахи одевают, то оранжевое, то жлтое, то крастно, то темнобардовое.
> Причем, видел, что один и тот же монах, может одевать разные цвета в разное время. я спрашивал их -говорят,да нет разницы в цвете.
> хотя скорее всего, разница была, но они затёрли ёё.


нет разницы. покрой фасон один и тот же. у меня к примеру желтая ряса

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

представители лесной традиции, говорят, что они одевают только коричневого цвета, так по винайе.
однако, и среди нелесных бхиккху, есть те, что одевают нечно похожего цвета. хотя большинство нелесных бхиккху  -другого цвета. особенно популярен оранжевый.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> это уж тонкости в которых разбираются только только практикующие ваджраяну. кстати немного не в тему. сегодня узнал о тибетце тхеравадине. приехал учится и в итоге перестригся в тхераваду. очень удивился


ничего удивительного. глобализация.
к тому же, если человек действительно хочет быть монахом, то тхеравада весьма приемлимый вариант
а где он. в каком монастыре?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> это уж тонкости в которых разбираются только только практикующие ваджраяну. кстати немного не в тему. сегодня узнал о тибетце тхеравадине. приехал учится и в итоге перестригся в тхераваду. очень удивился


Что здесь удивительного.

В Непале бхиккху тхеравадины с традиционных стран также знакомятся с Учениями северных традиций. А миряне тхеравадины даже браки с непальцами заключают.

п.с. такой традиции как ваджраяна нету, это раздел Учений в северном буддизме.  
имхо: это только западные неофиты такие  непримиримые  :Smilie:

----------

Говинда (01.01.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Эделизи (02.01.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

все же, у меня гипотеза, что именно у тибетцев, дисциплина и контроль на высшем (из возможных ) уровне *несмотря на все эти казусы)
потому что существует четко проработаная иерархическая авторитарная структура, в каждой секте, свои очень влиятельный Гуру, и всякие отклонения преследуются
Правда, за пределами этнических гималайских територий эта система дает сбой. так как нет той культурной среды и ее надсмотрщиков
*ни в одной другой буддийской традиции нет такого мощного авторитета, подобному Далай Ламе*

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (31.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2015)

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> ничего удивительного. глобализация.
> к тому же, если человек действительно хочет быть монахом, то тхеравада весьма приемлимый вариант
> а где он. в каком монастыре?


не знаю. монахи с нашего монастыря его в Анурадхапуре встретили.

----------


## Паньянатта Армениавэ

> представители лесной традиции, говорят, что они одевают только коричневого цвета, так по винайе.
> однако, и среди нелесных бхиккху, есть те, что одевают нечно похожего цвета. хотя большинство нелесных бхиккху  -другого цвета. особенно популярен оранжевый.


по винае позволительны все цвета неба при закате. прямо  запрещены: зеленое, синее, красное, белые цвета.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

Тему временно прикроем и потом ее почистим. 
@Паньянатта Армениавэ обещания лучше выполнять...

----------

Ersh (31.12.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Паньянатта Армениавэ (31.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2015)

----------

